# LGBT - 2WW



## lucky2010

Hi guys,

Although I only ever had one 2ww with a happy ending I forgot the ups and downs of it all! I'm now on day one of our first 2ww trying to conceive number two. We had two insems, one on Thursday and one on Friday (the day I had an opk smiley face!) so we couldn't have timed it better... Just need to wait now and keep everything crossed... Surely I can't be lucky on the first time again?! Sorry about the'me post I just haven't told anyone we're trying and needed to vent.

Please cross fingers for us.

Rach x


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck i hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks... I hope so too! X


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Rach,

Although I have yet to expereince it, I am sure the 2ww is a very emotional time, so it's no wonder you are 'up and down' - this whole TTC is! Feel free to vent away, we are here to listen hun...and really hope you get a BFP, first time again!

Love S x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi Rach, I hope your 2WW is going ok.. Wishing you lots of luck for another first time lucky! I'll be joining you on the 2ww on Weds, and I'm sure I'll slowly go mad, ha!
Love B x x


----------



## Steph29

The 2ww is what my DP is dreading the most when we finally get to that point. She is no good at waiting when she wants some thing she wants it now  .

Stephx


----------



## kelz2009

hiya hope at the end of this 2ww u get bfp x   
I'm also on my 2ww, im on 6th day but it feels like 66 days lol


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck girlies!!


----------



## nismat

Hope that you find it less stressful waiting, now that you're ttc#2. I'm finding it a whole different ball game - too busy running around after Toby to think too much about "am I/aren't I pregnant"! I'm so pleased that it isn't as all-consuming as it was last time (although I had a lot more practice than you have had, having done 7 x 2wws before!)
You must be just a few days behind me on the 2ww, I will be testing June 3rd  
Hope you do get another 1st time lucky, the timing sounds good.


----------



## Misspie

Ohhh a few 2ww's here!

I bet your all excited, i hope it all works out for you, first time round. it must be nerve wrecking!

You'll have to keep us all posted on your feelings and thoughts of things....plus all remember to stay positive!

xxx

Good luck      

xxx


----------



## pem

Massive loads a luck to you all and Rach why not get lucky again....loads of      to you all. We ill be joining you in a week or so....its horrible!

nismat - i am really hoping that Edie takes my mind off things, she is just about the busiest/most active little nosey monkey ever so she should do, she and her various ills have certainly stopped any thining about the IVF as yet!

So Rach., will be thinking about you...lots of  

emma x


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'm testing on June 5th (AF is due on the 6th but its my birthday so would rather do it the day before... nothing to do with impatience of course!) It's going ok, Alex certainly is taking my mind off it but when I'm at work I think about it more and make up symptoms in my head!!

Good luck to Tamsin and Kelz... lets hope we all get BFP's!! And Pem, your mind will well and truly be taken off it by Edie... good luck, when is your appointment?

Fingers crossed all round!!!

Rach xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Rach

You have to get a BFP because your little man is 2 weeks older than ours and you are now 2 weeks ahead of us with trying for your second LO. I reckon that's a good omen don't you  . Good luck and fingers crossed


----------



## lesbo_mum

how u all holding up today ladies  

lots of   for you all

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Good uck ladies....not long to go!

How exciting fingers crossed for a few more BFP's


----------



## pem

Hey Rach...we should be going for EC in a few days, so probably be testing around 18/19 June!


----------



## Misspie

Good Luck Good Luck Good Luck!


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck em... Exciting times ahead! Edie is so gorgeous!

How is everone else doing?

Thanks for all good luck. Doing ok but not holding hopes up!

Moo, I think it def is a good omen... Here's hoping!

6 days to go....


----------



## jo36

Good luck girls...hope you are dealing with the dreadful 2ww OK.

Jo x


----------



## MandMtb

for all you ladies on a 2WW right now, I am sure you need it! 

Keeping everything *crossed* for you all.

S x


----------



## Battenberry

Today I forgot I was on a 2WW - for all of 5 mins! Why does it have to be 2 weeks? 2 days would still be too long for my liking. And there's nothing we can do but just sit it out......... Good luck to everyone waiting not so patiently x


----------



## nismat

I'm managing not to obsess aboutt it 24/7, but inevitably as test day approaches (Weds) it is on my mind more and more. 
In the middle of last week I was convinced that it had actually worked, against all the odds, because I felt similar to how I had felt with Toby. But then I must have had a massive hormonal surge (or crash) at the weekend, as I've been feeling v moody/tired/weepy. Like a super-charged dose of PMT really. Can only wait and see. I've still got some hope left for now!


----------



## pem

hows all you girls doing We have EC 2mw, proper pooping my pants, can't blv it will work, dreading 2ww, loads of     to you all1


----------



## Mable

Good luck Pem for tomorrow - fingers crossed.


----------



## kelz2009

Good luck for ec tomorrow Pem, will be thinking of you, kelz xx

Hope its worked for you nismat  

Rachjulie: how are you?

I am not very positive its worked, prob because of that stupid test I did sat   I am praying   everyday that its worked


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck ladies i really hope you all get BFP's!!!


----------



## Battenberry

Hi everyone,
I feel like I'm going stir crazy today!   Can't concentrate at work and feel tearful and awful. I think I've done quite well up until today, although DW may disagree!
Rach, fingers crossed for you hun. Only a few more days of waiting..
Pem, good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure everything will go well with the EC 
Nismat, hope you're hanging on there. Only a couple more days for you now. I think I feel very much like you describe, I'm convinced I have PMT too.. Let's hope not for both of us. 
Kelz, hoping for a turnaround in your result   

Love to everyone else,
B x x


----------



## sallylouise

Pem- good luck for egg collection tomorrow  
Nismat- good luck for testing on Wednesday  

Good luck too to everyone else who is now on their two week wait-Kelz, Battenberg and Rachel.  

I've been following all your posts everyday. DP is now on her 3rd day of injecting to stim her eggs and I am taking HRT to get my womb lining to optimum thickness. We are excited but scared at the same time! 

We're hoping that it is all working well and we get lots of good quality eggs.

 to all. xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi SallyLouise,

You are having the same tx as me and DP will hopefully be starting soon but we are not sure if we are going to donate. Are You? if so have you found that this has delayed your TX starting as this is our worry. 

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Pem, good luck for egg collection tomorrow. 

Nismat, praying for a BFP for you on Weds  

Lots of   and   also for you other ladies on your 2ww (B, Kelz and Rachel).

Good luck Sally to you and DP!

Lots of love S x


----------



## nismat

Pem, wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow. Hope that it proves to be a breeze for you (this is your first one isn't it?) - I didn't remember a thing afterwards, the sedation was v effective  

Sallylouise, will be keeping everything crossed that all goes well for you on this cycle, when do you both have your first scans? Will you be having as many scans as DP, or does she get more during stimms? I had no idea that they would give you HRT for your womb lining; v interesting.

I have had a super stressful day today, really couldn't stop thinking about it. On the one hand, my symptoms are v PMT-like (which is the opposite of my successful cycle with Toby, when it was the absence of PMT that made me think it might have worked), but I don't now get much in the way of PMT normally. But I suppose nothing is normal after all these drugs, and being on the progesterone. I'm starting to feel a bit crampy too. Bleh. I caved earlier this evening and had a moan on the phone to Karen who then went and bought a pregnancy test. I now don't know whether to do it in the morning, as it will only be 1 day early, and is actually 2 full weeks from the first IUI, or whether to stick to my guns and wait it out until Wednesday. It will be v hard to do that with a pg test in the house!! But I also don't know that I will really trust the result (either way) if I do it "early". I'm fully expecting to see blood every time I go to the loo currently, but nothing yet.   

Love and luck to everyone


----------



## Steph29

Hi Everyone,

Pem lots of luck for tomorrows EC Hope everything goes well.

Lots of     and   to all on 2ww.

Nismat - I can see why it would be very tempted having a pg test in the house but stick it out.

Hi to everyone else 

stephx


----------



## Misspie

Howdy Howdy

Nismit - You have to hold out.........please try!

Theres certainly a few of you on 2ww's at the mo. SOOO EXCITING!!!

Pem - Good Luck tomorrow xxx

B - Hang in there!!!!

Lots of hugs for all you other ladies -    

xxx


----------



## nismat

Misspie said:


> Nismit - You have to hold out.........please try!


Afraid that I didn't hold out! When I thought about it rationally, it was only 1 day early (so it's v unlikely that the test result would be inaccurate either way), and it is actually 2 weeks today since the first IUI. Plus, I really need to get some work done today, and if I hadn't known still then I would have spent the whole day messing around on the computer, not achieving anything. 
It was a BFN, as expected.
Sad, but anything else would have been a blooming miracle. I'm feeling pretty OK about it.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Sorry to hear that Tamsin, especially after such hopeful symptoms. It's never easy to see those negatives, even when you're not very hopeful from the outset.


----------



## nismat

And now I've got my period  
Gotta pick myself up and move on, the only thing is that we've really only got 1 more shot at this (in financial terms, and we'll have to borrow a bit more even to do 1 more IVF cycle). I'm just so scared that we may never have another child   

Edited to add: 
On re-reading this, I realise that it could easily sound self-indulgent, when so many of you would give your eye-teeth to have what we already have in Toby. I do know just how lucky we are. Hope that it didn't come across as being insensitive, I just have never pictured myself as only having one child


----------



## lesbo_mum

Nismat sorry you didnt get your BFP hun


----------



## Guest

Nismat, I too often worry about 'crowing on' on here about my worries when we already have a little man, and also could try with me getting pregnant again if DP can't conceive. A privelege straight women don't have! But then everything in life is relative to your situation. People still moan about having a cold even though someone else has just been diagnosed with cancer for example. You keep writing your feelings on here hon


----------



## Steph29

Soory to hear you didnt get your BFP, I feel the same dont worry about affending you cant change the way you are feeling for no one.


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,

Nismat,   I hope you're doing ok, what a **** of a day for you.. Hope it's better next time round for you. 
Kelz, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, try to take it easy until Thursday.
Pem, hope EC went ok for you today 

I'm still feeling a little crazy, ha!
Love to everyone, B x x


----------



## pem

hey girls,

EC went fine, don't remember a thing...only got 6 eggs, no idea whether that is a small amount or not, hopefully they will all be on their way to fertilising!

nismat - I understand what you mean about having another littley. I desperately want a sibling for Edie, so srry you didn't get your BFP, loads of  

B - loads of    
Kelz - loads of    for you too!


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *nismat*, I have everything crossed for you too. And please don't worry being honest about your feelings here - it's what we're here for! 

Sending much positive thought your way.

Gina x


----------



## MandMtb

Nismat   I'm so sorry you didnt get your BFP this month hun.


----------



## MandMtb

Pem, I'm glad the EC went well...good news  

Hang in there all you other ladies on 2ww!

S x


----------



## sallylouise

Nismat- sorry about the BFN.    xx We both have a scan tomorrow and then DP gets another one Friday and Monday. She's getting nose bleeds from the sniffing at the moment, poor thing. 

Pem- glad the egg collection went well. Fingers crossed for you that they all fertilise.  

Steph- We decided not to donate at the last minute but it didn't seem to slow down the process. There was just a few more froms to fill in. Good luck!  

Hello to everyone else and a big  for all those on their two week wait. xx


----------



## little green

Hi Nismat, so sorry to hear about the BFN. Big hugs to you, Karen and Toby. 

Pem - glad the EC went ok - best of luck with the next stage.


----------



## kelz2009

so sorry t hear you had bfn nismat    

Pem, glad ur ec went gr8, hope they are fertilising,


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kelz how are u doing? 

Battenberry hows it going for you 2?

Pem glad EC went ok do you find out today how many fertilised?

Em x


----------



## kelz2009

hi Ive had no more spotting its completly vanished, whats going on!!!!!!!  
I have to test in the morning, im not thinking its going to be positive, why would it be, we have seen blood so I hought it would be over


----------



## lesbo_mum

i have everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun


----------



## lucky2010

Tamsin, so sorry about your BFN. It's so hard not to get your hopes up. Big hug x

Pem, glad all went ok... fingers crossed for the rest to go as well!!!!

Battenberry, good luck to you too.

Kelz, hope you're ok.

I'm going mad too. Have tested today (3 days early) and it was negative so hopes not up. It was +ve three days early with Alex so I'm pretty sure it's not worked. A bit fed up as can't have another insem till August... oh well, what's meant to be and all that!!


----------



## snagglepat

*Kelz*, I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this turns into a BFP. That's exactly what happened to me. I got some spotting on the evening of day 12 post insemination, but by the next morning it had gone. The fact that it disappeared made me think it really could be implantation bleeding and sure enough, I got a BFP later that day.

*Rach*, naughty you.   But you know three days early is too early to get any definite result. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.

Good luck to everyone else too!

Gina. x


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, thanx for all your good luck wishes for tomorrow, I have been really good and not tested today even though I have got double pack of clear blue digital next to my bed, its been a struggle lol. I really hope that we get bfp in the morning but all our pma has gone ages ago.. even my dp said she dont think its going to be a bfp and thats not like her   
snagglepat, you have given me some hope after reading your post thanx alot x


----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow Kelz  

We are only 5 days in and fed up already  
It is so much harder on this IVF cycle than all DP's IUI cycles because there has been so much more involved. I have this stupid thought in my head that it has to work because it has been such a long and emotional couple of months but I know life is not as fair or logical as that


----------



## Twinkie

Good luck for tomorrow Kelz!!! 
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Nismat- so sorry hun


----------



## kelz2009

Just to let you know we had  . Me and dp are gutted    . But I will phone clinic and tell them I want to start on this cycle, just need af now.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## jo36

So very sorry Kelz. Thinking of you and DP.    XX


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh kelz hun sorry you got a BFN    I really thought it was gonna be a BFP for you hun


----------



## Battenberry

Kelz   sorry it was negative for you this time. I hope you manage to take it easy today.  
Love B x x


----------



## nismat

Sorry for the confirmation of the BFN *Kelz*, take care of yourself and DP

*Moo*, it's going to be a hard couple of weeks for you and DP! There is a lot more self-imposed pressure with an IVF cycle because of what's involved (not least the money!). But also because of everything that you've gone through beforehand 

*Rachjulie * - I hope it was just too early to get that BFP, but everything crossed for next time if not.

*Pem * - congrats on the 6 lovely eggs. I hope that you got a good fertilisation rate   

*SallyLouise*, sorry to hear that your poor DP is getting nosebleeds from the sniffing, how horrid. Did the first scans go OK?

Thanks everyone for all your supportive messages 
I'm feeling a lot more sanguine about it all now; it's not like it's the end of the road for us yet. And in many ways, it's been a trial run, and if ultimately another cycle of IVF doesn't work out, we will have already begun to come to terms with the idea of our family being complete as it is.


----------



## pem

Girls, how completely and utterly crappy are BFN's...loads of     to you all and lots of    to the naughty early tester..Edie was a late show on the preggers tests, so keep hoping!

4 fertilised, waiting for more news 2mw and then should be having blast transferred over the weekend, having gestone jabs at the moment...Edie has D&V AGAIN...AAAAAARGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, when will my wee one ever put weight on, poor poor baby, feel like i'm going mad right now, god help me when the 2ww begins!

Em x


----------



## nismat

Oh, poor, poor little Edie, and poor you too, it must be so worrying/frustrating! 
Sending lots of positive dividing thoughts to those 4 embies of yours


----------



## sallylouise

Sorry to hear about your bfn Kelz. 

Pem-Hope the embies do well for you in the next few days, fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  


Dp has responded so well to stimming drugs that there is a chance she will overstimulate and get OHSS or have to cancel the cycle. We're praying that isn't the case on both things but mainly I really don't want her to be poorly.   Yeasterday she had 30 follicles after 4 days of stimming. We've got another scan tomorrow morning too. I'm also struggling with the donor thing. I hadn't realised what a big thing it is what with everything else that's going on. We're not sure about the one they've offered us and I feel bad saying no to the clinic. How did anyone else deal with the donor offers? I think I just feel really out of control in a process that is completely out of our control...hope that makes sense?! I think he wouldn't be what I'd have picked if I was going for a perfect match!! 

Any advice ladies? xx


----------



## Guest

When we first started out we only had the choice of 2 donors and that then went down to one due to the CMV virus thingy. It didn't even cross our mind that he wasn't suitable, we just wanted our baby and I have the view that he must be a decent guy to go through the donation process and that's all I care about really - all those lovely kind genes making up our little man   I am glad that we can use the same donor again though. 

Hope your cycle doesn't get abandoned


----------



## sallylouise

Thanks for that Moo. I think I'm getting a bit hung up on it all and you are right.   My head is all over the place at the moment. xx


----------



## MandMtb

Kelz, huge   I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN hun.

Sally, sorry to hear DP has overstimulated, I hope the follicles decrease so she is not unwell, and that you can continue with this tx cycle. We are waiting to be sent our 2 choices of donor, we hope to match physical characteristics to DW otherwise we do not have any particular requirements. What are the main issues you are struggling with?

Pem, good news about the 4 fertilised eggs, and good luck for the blast..   your way. So sorry to hear poor Edie is not well again, the poor things, lots of hugs and cuddles for her!

Nismat, I am pleased to hear you being so positive hun! 

Rach, I hope the BFN changes to a BFP!

B, how you doing today hun?

Moo, it must be hard being at day 5, hang in there... lots of   to you and DP.

Love S x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi to all, 

Sorry about bfn kelz... :-(. Big hug x

Sorry I forgot you in last post moo!! Hope you're doing ok. X

Another bfn this am. Convinced that's it now. Period due on sat so we'll see.

Hope everyone is holding out ok x


----------



## Guest

We need some good news on this thread  

 Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Steph29

I second that there must be some good news on the horizon.


----------



## Guest

DP went off to work tonight with back ache and a slight temp (we are both nurses). She has just rung me to say she has now got a temp of 38.5 and the gynae reg has seen her and wants to keep her in on a strict fluid chart and to have a scan in the morning. They are worried about OHSS or an infection. This is not the good news we wanted


----------



## lesbo_mum

moo so sorry to here about DP hope she gets well soon


----------



## MandMtb

Rach sorry to hear your BFN  

Moo sorry to hear about DP...keep us posted  

We do need good news on this board to keep up motivated!!!

S x


----------



## pem

Rach, massive     for the horrible BFN, it doesn't get any easier does it??

Moo - how horrible for your DP, I really really hope she feels much better ASAP, hope you are ok... 

Sally - hope DP is doing ok with the stimming and you are a little more at peace with the donor issue, we have had experience of both a known donor who helped us make Edie and an unknown fo this time round, I had no particular requirements other than they were caucasian and male...preferably tall!  Strangely enoigh, the uk donor has remarkably similar physical characteristics to the KD and also has similar hobbbies....hmmm, we shall see!! I guess theres no such thing as a perfect match, anyway hope you are managing with your worries a little better.

Edie is stilll a little unwell, high temp, general malaise, won't eat..we are going for blast transfer 2mw, all 4 are doing ok, two much better than the others, we only need one though! Really hope this works, it is a long road...

loads of       to everyone!

Emma x


----------



## jo36

So sorry to hear about another BFN Rachael, all this bad news sucks. Hope you find the time to come to terms with this, and find the strength to move on. Pems right - it doesn't get any easier  

Moo - really hope the symptoms aren't proving to be OHSS with DP, let us know how she goes. You must be very worried.

Pem - loads of    for your little ones. Hope things go well  and ET goes as planned. Hope little Edie soon makes a recovery - poor lovey. Can't imagine cleaning up vomit with morning sickness...eeekk! 

Sally - I would try not to get to het up about the donors physical characteristics too much, your little bundle will be just perfect whoever you chose! We asked for dark hair, eyes and skin to match Ambers physical attributes. And you've seen the pictures of Milly, blond, blue eyes and fair skin!!!! Says it all really... At the end of the day its out of our hands the moment the spermies meet the egg!

Someone has to have some good news on this board soon. X


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,   to all who are sad, or poorly 

DP is still in hospital. Scan shows no sign of OHSS thank god but her temp has not been below 38 all day and they don't seem to know why. She is on a ward we have both worked on before and they are really nice staff and she's in a side room so at least she can get some sleep coz she feels rotten. I'm just glad it's the weekend as it's such a nightmare when you want to be with DP but you also have work commitments and DS can't be expected to be at the hospital for hours on end and not get bored. We went to see her this evening and DS just made it all better for her when he saw her in the bed and said 'Mammy' and gave her a big hug. He then spent the next hour watching Iggle Piggle on the patient line TV, sticking Peppa pig stickers everywhere and eating the food that was meant for DP. This is why we go through everything we do just to get those wonderful moments with our little babies


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

moo- really hope that your DP is soon home with you all and doing well, fortunately(??!!) many people who get OHSS after blast tfr do get a positive result, but it can reoccur several time later, one of my dear FFer ended up in hospital 3 times with it but had a lovely baby boy as the reward.

Must be odd being in the place you work but hopefully you'll get a bit of extra TLC- there aren't many perks for being in the NHS usually!!
l


----------



## Battenberry

Moo, hope you DP gets better soon    It sounds like you and your DS are doing a good job of keeping her spirits up.
Rach, sorry to hear about you BFN.  
Sally, hope you and DP are doing ok? I had a bit of a stress this time around when it came to choosing a donor, we had a choice of two, and it just felt a bit hit and miss! It seemed really odd "choosing" half the genetic material of your potential child from very little detail on a piece of paper to me. After long chats with my DW and friends I got my head round the fact the child really will be yours, and it will be insignificant when the little one is in your arms. I think I struggled with the lack of detail about the donors, but once I got my head round it it was OK. Funnily enough I didn't feel that way the first time round, so wonder if hormones were involved?! Like you say I think lack of control over the whole process highlights these feelings more, but it didn't last too long for me. 
Pem, wishing you loads of luck for ET and keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope little Edie is on her way to being a bit better too. 

Love to everyone else,
B x x


----------



## sallylouise

Moo- hope your DP is feeling better soon. It's difficult to see your loved one suffering.  

Pem- hope embryo tranfer goes ok. Poor Edie, she really seems to suffer. Must be hard for you cos you sound like such a lovely mummy.  

Battenberry- thnaks for your comments about the donor. We're feeling much happier now. I think once you've made the decision it's much easier.  

Mandmtd- sorry, I think I missed your comments last time about the donor. I think I was just having a general panic!! I'm quite good at that!  

Dp is feeling much better. We had a scan yesterday and her follicles are on the small side of normal so we're hoping they get bigger over the weekend ready for egg collection next week. I wish I could do more to help at this stage. I'm trying to do all the cooking, claening etc so she can rest. I figure when I get pregnant I'll expect the same treatment!! 

Hi to anyone I've missed. Enjoy the weekend. xx


----------



## emnjo

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining In. This 2ww is hard!! I am 10 days past 3det. Test day is on 10 june and waiting till then unless I get my period! Have had lots of Cramping so not that hopefull! 
Good luck everyone x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi emnjo, welcome to the 2ww thread   wishing you lots of   

Moo, I really hope your poor DW gets better soon, send her lots of hugs and TLC from us all. 

Sally, I hope DW follicles grow   for next week.

S x


----------



## Guest

DP is now feeling better thanks - well physically anyway. She's very tearful and intollerant of everything today which is just like her 5 day PMT. She is convinced it hasn't worked and she knows that I knew I was pregnant because I didn't have my usual PMT. Lots of tears from us both today and she feels she is letting everyone down   I would do anything for her to get preggers. I'm not giving up until we get that BFN at the weekend. Good luck to everyone else. Hang in there


----------



## jo36

Moo - God its hard isn't it? Hope you two get through this challenging time. Not everyones PMT symptoms disappear on a BFP. Mine were there loud and clear on mine!! So still loads of hope.  

Emjo - congrats on being PUPO, you haven't been on teh boards for ages, have you?? Hope this is your turn.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for your reply Jo  
Has been a really bad day today   DP woke this morning and had some bleeding but it has now stopped again. We are so unsure as this is exactly how her periods are - stop/start. I had the day off work and the 3 of us went to Salisbury for the day just to get away and switch off for a bit. I have a tiny bit of hope and we're both just holding onto that til test day on saturday. Lots of cuddles on the sofa in the meantime.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Moo,

I'm still holding out for you guys. Spotting can be a good sign, and when we got pregnant I had my normal PMT symptoms - if anything they were a little worse than normal. Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Gina. x


----------



## Brazil

I am on my first 2ww after my first natural IUI. I was up at 5 am this morning on day 11 DPO using a First Response early pregnancy test, big mistake as it was BFN and I am still non the wiser really as it may be too early to detect the HCG! Now I am exhausted and wondering what this getting pregnant thing is all about as it seems so stressful already and I am only on my first cycle of treatment! I did have spotting and some bleeding on day 5 after the treatment (nothing before then) but the nurse told me it was down to the IUI itself and not implantation which i found odd as i didn't bleed or spot on the day or even the day after the treatment. My AF is due this Saturday and I have had bad PMT and that dragging you get in your stomach and very bad lower back ache since last Friday and my boobs are sore. Now I am just thinking that this is my AF and it is a bad one this month which is why the cramps have started earlier than normal. Has anyone else tested too early and got a BFN and then tested later and got a BFP? What kind of signs do you get if you are pregnant? It is all very confusing!! Good luck to all on there 2ww, I hope you get lot's of BFP's. Any tips on relaxation would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest

Hi brazil, sorry you are on this horrible emotional rollercoaster too? I knew I was pregnant because I had no PMT symptoms and normally I am an emotional wreck 4 days before AF. I still haven't given up complete hope on DPs IVF cycle (see posts below) . Good luck for saturday


----------



## snagglepat

Hi *Brazil*,

It all sounds good to me! I tested early on the cycle we got pregnant, I think at around 11 DPO, and got a BFN. I also had the most horrendous PMT symptoms - worse than normal. My breasts were also sore, and my nipples got darker too, which was the one sign that had me hopeful. I went on to have a very faint second line on a test at 13 DPO which just got stronger from that point. Our daughter will be 2 in October. 

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## nismat

*Moo*, so sorry that this 2ww is proving so hard for you and DP, but glad that she's out of hospital/feeling rather better. I hope, hope, hope that it all proves to be the storm before the calm of a BFP  Do try and hold on to that hope, even though it must seem so hard.

*Emnjo*, only 1 more day to test day; today's probably going to be a killer for you  Really hoping for good news from you tomorrow 

*Brazil * - 2wws really can do your head in! It's impossible not to over-analyse every possible symptom, plus suddenly you seem to be feeling all kinds of things in the 2ww that you've never felt before! In my positive 2ww, I didn't really feel that different from "normal"; I didn't get the usual moodiness, but I did get some cramps, and my boobs got super-sore (more so than normal). I find BFNs from early testing really hard to deal with, so I try and stick to no more than 1 day early, when I figure that I can trust the result, rather than still wondering if it's too early. The important thing to know though is that pregnancy symptoms are different for everyone, there is no absolute way of telling (and often you can be convinced it hasn't worked even when it has - or vice versa sadly!)

*Pem*, congratulations on the blast transfer and being PUPO. Hope the 2ww isn't too hellish for you 

*Sallylouise* - hope that the next scan brings more reassuring news on the follie front, hope DP isn't running the risk of over-stimulating. PCOS must make everything so much harder!

Hope that I haven't missed anyone in the middle of treatment/2ww


----------



## sallylouise

Good luck to everyone who is waiting at the moment.. 

Dp has egg collection on Thursday. Her blood tests have revealed she is a real contender for OHSS (her oestrogel  is 18000 and it gets dangerous past 20000) so they want to get the eggs asap. Hopefully she will get a good amount but as we know, you only need one! 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Steph29

Hello Everyone,


SallyLouise - Hope egg collection goes well on thursday. 

Good luck for all on  

Moo - Glad to hear your DP is feeling better.


Hi to everyone else 

Stephx


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there lovely ladies,

Sorry I've been lurking and not posting for a few days, the 2WW was driving me a little mad! It's still a bit difficult, yesterday (Day 13 post IUI) we got a BFP when we tested (I did 4 of different brands throughout the day just to be sure as we didn't believe it!) but then I started spotting in the afternoon. Had an early night and this morning it looked like things had settled down (did another test, still BFP!) However this afternoon I've started bleeding, more than yesterday with what feels like proper period pain (but then I've had that for the last week!) It seems to have stopped just for now, but I'm going to the loo every ten mins to check the status, which clearly is doing my sanity no good! I'm trying to think "what will be, will be", but really I will fall out big time with mother nature if AF arrives. 
So for now I'm going to say it's still a BF? until we see what the next few days brings. I'll pop back in a couple of days and let you know. Inspirational stories or advice are most welcome! 
 to all who were unlucky this month
 to everyone currently on a 2WW

Much love,
B x x

(sorry this post is all about me)


----------



## nickidee

B - I had spotting the day I tested positive with my son. I rested up for a few days but spotted a few more times. I know how difficult it is to see blood after a positive test but take it easy - feet up (or stay in bed if you can) and know that many of us do have a bit of bleeding but go on to have a successful pregnancy. Am thinking of you


----------



## Battenberry

nickidee, thanks so much. I may take the next couple of days off work to do little more than put my feet up! Thanks so much for your reply, it's given me some more hope x


----------



## snagglepat

*Battenberry*, I've just got back from seeing a doula client who is now 32 weeks. She has spotted/bled on and off throughout her pregnancy, but her baby is doing fine and she's got a lovely big bump, heart burn and swollen feet to prove it. 

I also got some spotting in the first couple of weeks and it was all fine. It's incredibly common, but no less terrifying. I hope it eases up soon for you.

And a HUGE congratulations to you!  You've passed the biggest hurdle, and that's a wonderful thing, regardless of what may or may not happen next.

Best wishes,

Gina. x


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations Battenbury  

Midwife hat on - obviously nobody can tell you what the future holds but I can tell you bleeding in early pregnancy is extremely common and regularly means nothing - antenatal bleeding occurs in I think about 30% of pregnancies at some point or another and most of it is unexplained... and doesn't affect the pregnancy...



good luck!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BEttenburg congratulations on your  wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Guest

Loads of congrats Battenbury - we needed some good news on this thread


----------



## Misspie

Loads of congratulations Battenbury

I hope all goes well with you and rest lots......as the girls say from their experienfce, spotting seems to be normal!

Its great to hear some good news, gives us all hope!

xx


----------



## nismat

Congratulations Battenberry   
I hope that everything with the spotting/bleeding settles down soon


----------



## emnjo

Pinktink said:


> Congratulations Battenbury
> 
> Midwife hat on - obviously nobody can tell you what the future holds but I can tell you bleeding in early pregnancy is extremely common and regularly means nothing - antenatal bleeding occurs in I think about 30% of pregnancies at some point or another and most of it is unexplained... and doesn't affect the pregnancy...
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!


Hey! This was great to read.. I have had no spotting or bleeding - but constantly checking! Driving myself crazy! I am only 4w 3d so it sooo early. But if I do get some blood I will try not to panic. Have had cramps on and off for the 2 weeks, but its all quite calm at the moment - well today!!


----------



## sallylouise

Congrats Battenberry and Emjo! Fantastic news!


----------



## pem

Massive Congrats on your BFP's emnjo and Battenberry, heres to happy and healthy pregnancies for you both!     

all still the same here, one blast back on monday, going insane on the 2ww, otd is 22nd june...i'll probably give in and test on monday as it will be 14 days post EC and I will not be able to help myself! Have many suspicious feelings/pains plus that seasick feeling....probably the cyclogest though...oh ok, definitely the cyclogest!


----------



## nismat

Hmm, seasick sounds pretty positively hopeful to me!


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,

Thanks for all your lovely positive wishes ladies, you're all so kind.
Gina and Pinktink, thanks so much for your reassurance this is normal. My fear at the moment is of chemical pregnancy but it really is just a case of taking it easy and trying not to stress too much at the moment, and your posts have helped reassure me so thank you.
Pem, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and your little blast. Don't blame you for wanting to test early, and 14 days post EC isn't that early is it? The seasickness is a good sign!
Emnjo, Huge congratulations to you for your  ! Wishing you all the best and a lovely pregnancy.
Love B x


----------



## Battenberry

Forgot to say, Sallylouise, I hope EC went well and you are recovering. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
Sorry to anyone else I've missed out!
Love B x x


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations B on   how exiting at last some good news.


SallyLouise - Hope EC went well.

Emnjo - Congrats also on  

Wave to everyone else

Stephx


----------



## sallylouise

Hi everyone,

Just to say we got 28 eggs! Really hoping they fertilise overnight.  .

Will post a longer message tomorrow. Feeling exhausted!

xxx


----------



## Guest

That is unbelievable!
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emnjo great news about your  

L x


----------



## pem

Phew Sally, that is some eggs!! Loads of    for fertilisation!


----------



## MandMtb

*Emma*, just repeating my CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!

*B,* as you know I am thrilled with your BFP! But understand you are still concerned and anxious due to the bleeding. I hope this settles soon and you can enjoy and celebrate the BFP - lots of 
*
Sally, * wow that is a good amount of eggs, congratulations and  that they ferterlise!
*
Pem,* hang in there on the 2WW hun... sending lots of 

Lots of love S x


----------



## jo36

WOW WOW WOW...such amazing news!!!   

B and Emnjo - fantastic news for you both with your  . Well done girls, its so wonderful to hear such terrific and positive news. Hope both pregnancies go well from here until Feb sometime!!!

Sally - that truely is an amazing amount of eggies. Hope fertilisation goes well for them! They must have been there for ages extracting all those little beauts!!   

Pem - how are you doing Hope the 2ww is coming to its end soon... with a good result!


----------



## Battenberry

Hi there,
Jo, thanks for the congrats!
Sally, just to echo what Jo said, that _is _ an amazing amount of eggs! Good luck for the next step  
Pem, hope you're doing ok on your 2WW, thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed 
I'm feeling a bit more positive today, a bit more spotting in the last couple of days but have taken time off work and done very little! I did a clearblue digital test with a conception indicator this morning and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks, on previous tests it said 1-2 weeks, so I'm taking that as a good sign that HCG levels are rising as they should be, even though strictly speaking it should have said 2-3 weeks a few days ago as the insem was 2 weeks ago last Weds so 3 weeks this coming Weds (if you see what I mean, it's all a bit confusing!) I think those conception indicator tests are great, but they're not 100% accurate and if you don't get the results you expect it doesn't half make you worry!

Love to all,
B x x


----------



## kelz2009

B, sorry i'm a bit late congratulations on bfp, that fab news hun. Hope you are feelin ok and yes thats good sign the clearblue has moved to 2-3 weeks ur hcg must be rising, im sure you wil be fine it must be a worry tho. all the best kelx xx


----------



## kelz2009

Sally, wow   thats gr8 load of eggs, good luck hun.

Emnjo, congratulations on bfp  

Pem, how u feelin?? hope you get bfp    

hows everyone else


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks Kelz. How's your Tx going this time? Any luck with the donor sperm situation yet?
Love B x


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies,

A couple of you had emailed me about our 2ww - thanks girls  
We did get a BFN - infact DP started bleeding heavily a week before test day so we knew it was all over  
Didn't post earlier because we have previously discussed that we needed to have some good news on this thread and we did - well done Emnjo and Battenberry  
I didn't want to put a downer on other's great news
DP and I are still very upset but just getting on with things. I knew we had a strong relationship but we feel closer than ever right now  . This BFN has been so much harder to deal with than the negative DI cycles because of everything that DP has had to go through over the last 8 weeks. We still have 4 frosties but DP has to have 3 bleeds before we can try again  
It all just seem so unfair! It doesn't help that my sister is now showing aswell, but our fabulous and precious DS is keeping us going.
Good luck and lots of love to everyone else on the 2WW xx


----------



## jo36

Moo - I am so very sorry about hearing your sad news. You and DP sound as if you have an amazing relationship and I hope you are able to support each other in this sad time. Sending you both lots of      

Jo x


----------



## kelz2009

so sorry to hear of bfn moo, its horrid isnt it. so glad u and ur dp have strong relationship and are there for each other


----------



## Steph29

Sorry to hear your sad news, good that you have a strong relationship so you can support each other through it sending you lots of    

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Moo, a big   for you and DP. I am so sorry for your sad news. 

Thinking of you both lots and hope you are able to take care of each other (which it sounds like you are) whilst you wait until you can start next treatment.

Lots of Love S x


----------



## the2mummies

Hope things are going along nicely Battenberry and Emnjo - when are your scans booked?

Sorry about the bad news Moo - I know what you mean about there being so much riding on the result when you have gone through so much - the stakes are completely different - both financially and emotionally.  At least you got 2 things from this - the knowledge that it can work for you and your little frosties     

Only a week to go Pem  .  It is now the start of crazy week  

I am 2 days into my 2ww with OTD on the 27th June - anybody else around then?


----------



## Battenberry

Moo, I'm sorry to hear your sad news.   It is great you have each other for support to get you through this tough time.
2 mummies, do the 2 days feel like 2 weeks already? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I've not got a scan booked yet as the clinic wanted me to re-test on Weds as I had quite a bit of spotting/bleeding (that has now settled down thankfully) If it's still a BFP on Weds then they will book a scan. My 2WW turned into a 3WW! But the digital HPT has increased in weeks so taking that as a good sign we will still have a BFP on Weds *fingers crossed*
Love B xx


----------



## the2mummies

All my best wishes for Wednesday B  

Yeh the 2 days seems like 2 weeks already.  Will it calm down in the middle do you think?  I can't take 2 weeks of butterflies and early morning wakening.


----------



## pem

moo - loads of   , its so crappy isn't it, really glad you and DP are pulling together though!

2mummies - for me, it's like 2 minutes is two weeks, I am really really crap at waiting, plaanning on posssibly doing a test today, did a sneaky pee in my cup this morning! DP gone out to placement, might have to sneak up the chemist in a bit....      It IS 14 days since EC so i wouldn't be testing that early! It doesn't calm down in the middle, I have been up at 5 for the past 2 weeks already!

Battenberry - excellent that the HPT has increased in weeks, thats gotta be a fantastic sign...

Will update later if i give in to the HPT n b


----------



## the2mummies

Oh no Pem - don't do it       

Its such hell, isn't it.  

Will DP not prefer you to do it with her?


----------



## pem

Not done it yet....       DP will murder me if i do!!!


----------



## nickidee

Thinking of you, Emma. If its any consolation, I would test 14 days post EC


----------



## pem

hmmmm, so would I...the chemist is calling, it is past 9am...!!


----------



## pem

Well, I phoned DP and she replied with 'just do the bloody test'....so i did and it is a   ...... I can't bloomin believe it....so here we go with the 8ww, I will keep on testin like a loony now!


----------



## nickidee

Emma - that's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Misspie

Pem - CONGRATULATIONS on your  ......will be thinking of you all over the next 8wks.

Xx


----------



## Damelottie

Pem - BRILLIANT NEWS


----------



## MandMtb

Pem, Congratulations on the BFP - that's wonderful news!

Oh how exciting we have a a few of you now on the 8ww  

S x x


----------



## the2mummies

Wow Pem - Fantastabrilliant - OMG - glad you didn't listen to me    

I nearly cried - I think this blood progesterone is turning me pathetic...  

So happy for you x x x 

and poor DP  - I guess you will just have to repeat the show for her later


----------



## pem

Thanks girls...i is nervous, I kinda knew already really, have been feeling rotten sick for the past two days and have very very sore boobies, helped along by the gestone and progesterone I'm sure!

Just found out also that my sister is pregnant too...how excited am I, she is 45 and it has come as a complete shock, she only had rudeys once this year.....Jaysus! She is 13 wks...wish I was!!

"mummies - DP won't mind, she is not so bothered by stuff like that, she did have a little snuffle in her voice when i told her on the phone though!


----------



## jo36

Fantastic news Pem!! What a result! You must all be thrilled...Jo x


----------



## kelz2009

hooray pem bet you and ur dp are on  . all the best x


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *Pem*, that's fantastic news! A huge congrats to you and DP. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you from here. 

*Moo*, I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time. Take care of each other.

Gina. x


----------



## Battenberry

Pem,
That's such fantastic news, huge congratulations to you and your DP on your  
I'm made up for you.. And fab news about your sister too..
Love B xx


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations Pem and your DP on your  

Stephx


----------



## sallylouise

Congrats to Battenberry and Pem!!     What fantastic news!


----------



## sallylouise

Moo, so sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope you and DP are taking time out to be good to yourselves.


----------



## Alison0702

God this thread is a nightmare now trying to find stuff cos theres too many threads  

PEM Massive congratulations         

I am over the moon for you all. Ha ha I can just imagine how many pregnancy tests you go through now..hope the next 9 months are totally stress free


----------



## emnjo

Huge Congrats Pem - thats brilliant!!!


----------



## nismat

Wonderful news Pem! Very pleased for you


----------



## kelz2009

Hello everyone, I'm on my 2ww again    

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## MandMtb

Good luck Kelz on the 2ww - lots of


----------



## Guest

DS was 'made' on the second attempt so fingers crossed kelz


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck Kelz


----------



## pem

Loads of luck Kelz...


----------



## little green

Hi this might be a dumb question, but do you count the days from the day of the insem or the day after? If it's from the day, then we're into day 7 of T's 2ww, and it's really starting to draaaaaaaaaaaaaaag. 

Do we test on day 14? Our nurse said test on day 16    not sure we can wait that long! Trouble is day 14 (next Thurs) is my birthday.    So test or not test? It could be the most amazing birthday ever, or ..... well, not really contemplating the 'or'. 

Big hugs to everyone on the 2ww - there's quite a few now!  

S x


----------



## Battenberry

Hi all,

Good Luck Kelz, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

Little Green, the clinic started counting the day after my IUI as Day 1, not the actual day of the insem itself. It's a tricky one deciding when to test isn't it? Especially as it's your birthday, what a dilemma. I know I just wouldn't be able to stop myself testing (I did on both my 2WW's) My clinic said to test on Day 17 (what's that all about?!) but I was naughty and tested on day 13... Thought it was near enough, lol!

S, it's really exciting you're now officially on your 2WW. I hope it flies by for you and you get a good result.  

Love to everyone in the waiting game,
B x x


----------



## MandMtb

I am now on my 2ww ladies   - from the advise B has just given though I am not even on day 1 LOL, as had insem today...we have been given 05/07/09 as our test day. It does feel a long time away...

S x


----------



## little green

Just wanted to wish everyone on the 2ww luck!  

We've got 5 days to go .... think it's going to be a very long week .....


----------



## the2mummies

I had some brown blood this morning and thought it was all over but nothing since - with 5 days to go I am totally confused


----------



## nickidee

the2mummies said:


> I had some brown blood this morning and thought it was all over but nothing since - with 5 days to go I am totally confused


It could be implantation bleeding - I spotted after my BFP so its not so uncommon. Keep your chin up


----------



## nismat

Hope all is well with you today 2mummies, no more bleeding, it's such a difficult time


----------



## MandMtb

2mummies -     it must be scary and upsetting bleeding, but I hope it has stopped and as others said it was implantation bledding! Lots of   for you.

How is everyone else on the 2ww going?

Im on day 4, and dont know how I can get through another 10 days   (when we have decided to test if AF doesnt arrive beforehand). 

S x


----------



## pem

2mummies - hope things are ok, i had some brown/pink blood with Edie and all was well, i think it is quite common and this does sound like implantation bleeding, loads of     

all you 2ww'ers - loads of   and      and patient vibes also!


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## jo36

I've now joined all you 2ww-ers!! Had my IUI this afternoon after surging yesterday, so now the fun begins with moi too! I was impressed with my clinic actually as I didn't call them until 8am this morning after only detecting my surge late yesterday afternoon and the clinic was then closed! Thought they'd say Thurs, so I'm really pleased they got me in today. Timing feels good. Feeling a little tender but the IUI went well. The 5 year old sperm thawed perfectly and I was told it was the same good quality as it was in 2004! So not bad! I was really worried it wouldn't thaw well.

Hope all you other peeps on your 2ww are coping, some of you are almost at the end, aren't you 

  

Jo x


----------



## nickidee

Yay Jo - great news!

I am finding it very difficult as I am exceptionally impatient and have been online to try and work out the earliest I can safely test - EC was Wed 17th and ET was 20th. OTD is 4 July but I was planning on testing 1 July as this is 4 days post EC. Can I do it any earlier?

 needed!


----------



## MandMtb

Jo, woohoo... welcome to the 2ww. I am impressed your clinic did your tx today and pleased all went well with good thawing results. Now the fun really begins, lots of   and   for you.

Nickidee, its hard isnt it?! Not sure I can answer your question hun. But I know the waiting is tough so sending you a   and lots of    

Kelz, Lottie & DW, 2mummies, Little green - how you all doing? 

Love S x


----------



## jo36

Thanks Nicki and S - have a bit of period pain this evening, but I remember that from last time. Hopefully the 2ww will go quickly...mmm, not sure that'll happen!

Nicki - I don't think you'll get the correct result if you test any earlier than a few days before OTD. I got my BFP 3 days prior to test day but it was a VERY faint line. The digi ones are a yes or no version so not sure they will pick up enough pregnancy hormone for a correct resuly. I know its a killer waiting, and I've already told myself I'm going to wait for AF or her absence before I do anything, but in 2 weeks time I'll be saying a different story!

  for everyone, and there are a lot of us...

XX


----------



## Guest

Good luck Jo  
Isn't it cool that those little   have been frozen for soooooo long and now they are going to try and make you another little bundle of joy


----------



## jo36

I know, its amazing isn't it! Technology is a wonderful thing...  X


----------



## kelz2009

Congratulations Jo on joining the  2ww    u get bfp.
Mandmtb, how u feeling, it drags dont it.
lottiemaz, how are u 2 doing?
2mummies, how are you , hope you ok 
Littlegreen, how are you?
Nickidee, how are you?

This 2ww is doing my head in, its 2 long!!!! . I have 6 days left till test date. I have been looking at the 2hpts I bought last time and didnt use, but i'm really going to try to stay away  .
This time feels different from last but stil dint think it will end in bfp .
P.s whos testing 1st we should ave list of test dates etc.... 
[fly]   we all get bfps   [/fly]


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Well there certainly is a few of you on your 2ww at the mo...

Would be great to have a list.

Try and hold on Kelz, 6 days isn't that long (remind me of that when I'm in your position) 

Great news Jo on the spermies being okay afer all that time. It's amazing, I wonder if they could freeze us like in Demolition Man (Was it that one Yeah Deff was with Sandra Bullock!!) and we would be okay in years to come!!!



Right I've gone on a tangent so gonna go and leave you 2 weekers!!!!  Good luck girls

Lorna
x


----------



## jo36

Well all I know is that I'll be the last to test at the moment. Anyone due for tx soon

Kelz - not long now, the 2nd week is def the worst. Takes sooo long to get through. Keep positive, everyone!


----------



## BaT

I have just got back from LWC and have found out as of tomorrow afternoon, I will be on my first 2WW!!!!!

Am really not looking forward to this part of the process.  I know that time is going to drag but will be keeping fingers and toes crossed that it works.

B x


----------



## kelz2009

BaT Welcome to the lgbt boards its nice to get newbies on here.
Hope everything goes well for the insemination tomorrow, you will then be on the 2ww with us.
I'm also with lwc and when sperm bank closed I was in the middle of injections and lwc found me a donor from a different clinic, I found it very stressful, did they match your characteristics well? they did offer me one donor I refused on our 1st cycle and matched us with perfect donor for our 1st tx but we had bfn and then couldnt use same donor for second. 
How you feeling about tommorrow, are you nervous??


----------



## MandMtb

Hi BaT just welcomed you on the other thread, but welcome again especially to the 2ww board!

I think its a great idea Kelz to have a list of test dates! My official test date is 5/7/09 but have decided to tests on 3/7/09...(day 14) if I can stop myself beforehand. Are you able to do the list Kelz? 

S x


----------



## BaT

Hi Kelz2009 and MandMtb,

Thanks for the welcome. 

Am really excited about tomorrow but also really nervious especially about the 2WW.  They have matched our charateristics quite well and we like his interests and level of education.  The only areas they didn't match well was hair colour (he has black and we both have brown) and height- they have matched his height well to DW but I would have liked taller!!!!  We can live with these thou.

DW is currently at work and missed todays scan so can't wait for her to get home so we can talk about it.

Will find out tomorrow my test date so will post when I know.  I am guessing it will be somewhere around 11th July. 

B x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

I'm on holiday so have time on my hands for once. I've been reading through and think I've got a list of all the current 2wwers dates. I've gone for OTDs rather than possible early test dates, just to help you keep those    away.  Let me know if I've missed anyone or got the dates wrong.
*
The2mummies* 27th June
*Little Green* 27th June
*Kelz2009* 1st July
*Nickidee* 1st July
*MandMtb* 5th July
*Jo36* 10th July

Good luck to you all!

Gina. x


----------



## kelz2009

Thanx Gina for the list


----------



## MandMtb

Gina,

Thanks so much for that  

We will have to remember to keep updating it!

S x x


----------



## Misspie

Hi BaT, 

Welcome to the boards and congratulations on getting to start your 2ww tomorrow. Thats great news on your donor match, I think we all realise that there are going to have to be some compromises along the way, just as long as they aren't to major! Good luck for tomorrow, I hope it all goes well. x   

Ohhh Gina, what a star you are.....so first people testing are Saturday.....exciting hopefully a couple more BFP's to add to the list     
Hope your having a good holiday and enjoying the fab weather at the mo!

Lorna
x


----------



## kelz2009

MandMtb how you feelin today??


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw, thanks Gina!
Please can you add me & DW on?
Our self-imposed OTD's are (me) 27th June & DW's (Maz) is on 29th June.
I say 'self-imposed' because we're counting them 14 days from ovulation. We've been really good & stayed away from the test sticks! However, we've _both_ had a/f pains on & off the last couple of days & then _both_ had a little pink show when we've wiped (only once each) today. How weird for it to happen to both of us!!?? So maybe it's not going to get to tests for us this time?
UUURRRGGGHHH, the 2ww is soooooooooooooooooo long!
Lottie x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Kelz, surprisingly I am feeling okay today (neither extremely positive or negative - more just in the middle) which is a change. I think I am excited as we have planned lots of things to keep us busy next week, so have a lot to look forwards too to keep me distracted! How are you hun?

Lottie, dont be to disheartened, the bleeding could be implantation bleeding, especially if its just light spotting!

S x


----------



## Guest

Lottie do you mind if I ask why you and DW are both trying? How will you or DW feel if the other gets a   and not you. I'm sure this is something you have talked about  . I just know that I couldn't cope with it at all emotionally and who is going to tie BOTH your shoelaces in the last month  
tell me to get lost if I'm being too personal - was just very interested that's all about all the different ways lesbian couples go about this baby making lark and how they come to decisions.


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
I don't mind you asking at all. Basically, we started ttc 2+ years ago & so far haven't had much success with me (see below!) so we'd started to consider the idea of switching to DW. She'd never felt the burning desire that I have to actually carry our baby, but once we started discussing things the desire developed within her too.
Then earlier this year, the law changed re birth certificates for same sex parents so we felt more secure in accepting a previous offer from our KD. He'd originally been in the picture when we started ttc but we didn't feel as protected by the law at that time so chose the clinic route instead.
Due to my lack of success & DW's age, we decided that to give us our best chance of having a family, we should try simultaneously with inseminations (interestingly, I have no known fertilty issues). We believe it's highly unlikely that we'll conceive together, but would be equally thrilled if that's what happens. It will most definately be more demanding if we're both pregnant/ give birth within a short space of time but we will feel so blessed to have finally achieved our dream that it will be worth it. 
It's so hard going month after month (and now year after year!) without our longed for baby and we want to do everything we can whilst we're still young enough to conceive. We first discussed the idea of having a family back in 2004 & now wish we'd started ttc then, instead of waiting until we'd moved into a better area for schools etc. So now we live near a fantastic school & my mum (who will be our childcarer when we are working) but we still don't have our little person to enjoy all those things! 
If either of us conceives & the other doesn't, we'll still be so delighted because ultimately what we want is a family, no matter which of us carries. Obviously we'll still need to be sensitive to each others feelings if this happens but we are sure the euphoria of finally acheiving our dream will outweigh any other feelings we have. Our journey's been a long one & we need to give it our best shot now.
After all that, we're both starting to spot more this evening so it looks like it wont be this month  
We had better stock up on more brazil nuts for next month, they've coming out of our ears this month!!
Lottie x


----------



## Guest

Thank you for your very honest and heartfelt answer. You are obviously a great couple who have been through a lot together. Although we have a son, it has been a nightmare year and an emotional rollercoaster trying to conceive with DP so I understand why you are really 'going for it'   I just want to wish you so much luck in making your little family   Like you say, any child is the most amazing gift EVER. Fingers crossed and keep us all posted xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

Sorry LottieMaz, Not sure how I missed you guys, especially as I'm really itching to know your outcome and whether you'll both get BFPs and end up having rainbow twins. 

Updated list:

*Lottie (LottieMaz)* - 27th June
*The2mummies* - 27th June
*Little Green* - 27th June
*Maz (LotieMaz's DP)* - 29th June
*Kelz2009* - 1st July
*Nickidee* - 1st July
*MandMtb* - 5th July
*Jo36* - 10th July

Best of luck to all of you!

Gina. x


----------



## pem

gina, you are a star! I was having trouble keeping up with everyone!

Loads a      to you all!!

hoping for lots of    

em x


----------



## BaT

I am offically on my 2WW!!!! Exciting times!! Offical test date is 12 July but we will prob test early on 9th or 10th as I know I won't be able to wait!!!

The IUI went well today although I am a little sore now.  Didn't help being stuck on the tube, between stations, for 40 mins!

Good Luck for all those that are testing soon.

B x


----------



## pem

ooooh, I am 34 yrs old on the 12th July...it MUST be a lucky day!!


----------



## BaT

Fingers crossed!!

We are also off to Oasis on the 12th!  So it will be a big day all around and hopefully it will be all good!


----------



## snagglepat

That's great news BaT - good luck!

So the list now stands at:

*Lottie (LottieMaz)* - 27th June
*The2mummies* - 27th June
*Little Green* - 27th June
*Maz (LotieMaz's DP)* - 29th June
*Kelz2009* - 1st July
*Nickidee* - 1st July
*MandMtb* - 5th July
*Jo36* - 10th July
*BaT* - 12th July

We're due three lots of news in the morning! Fingers crossed for Lottie, The2Mummies and Little Green!

Gina. x


----------



## kelz2009

Lottie good luck for testing really hope u get bfp  

The 2mummies hope you get bfp, good luck hun  

Littlegreen, Hope all ur dreams come true tomorrow and u get bfp good luck


----------



## nismat

Good luck to all the testers in the morning


----------



## little green

Hello, just wanted to wish everyone luck with their 2ww - I know it's tough whatever stage you're at!

Also, fingers crossed for 2mummies, lottie and us with testing - lots of BFPs all round I hope!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck Ladies  for you all
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow everybody


----------



## Pinktink

Just wishing lots and lots of luck    and babydust    to tomorrow's (today's!) testers! Love PT xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw, thanks everyone for all your good wishes.
Sadly, we didn't even get to do our tests! We both got a/f today (Friday), bang on time for me but 2 days early for DW. Our cycles do that sometimes & just synchronise but my drug regimes over the last year or so had thrown it out a bit.
I'm ok-ish about it but DW has been pretty deflated by it. It the 1st time she has physically experienced a 2ww & I think she's been taken aback by how much it affects you. She's certainly felt the emotional side of it with me on our previous attempts, but hadn't realised how much the 2ww makes you analyse every twinge, pain, boob-ache & anything else that tries to trick you into believing you may be pregnant!
Well we may as well save our twin-pack of tests for next month, maybe we'll be luckier then? Now we've synchronised we'll end up having to share every donation if we ovulate on the same day. Oh, what a pickle we got in doing that on just _one _ day this month... neither of us dare move so there we both were, bums on pillows, with magazines, cuppas & tv remote all to hand! We're gonna have some stories to tell our children one day, aren't we!?! 
Good luck to everyone else, I hope you have better news than us! 
Lottie x


----------



## nickidee

Really sorry to hear that, Lottie.   to you and your partner.
My period also arrived yesterday - I tested this morning just to make sure it wasn't spotting (although deep down I knew the bleed was heavier than last time and so unlikely to be implantation bleeding) and it was a   
I can't help but feel that this cycle was compromised with everything that went on at LWC - we were told literally a few days before EC that unless we went for a new donor as opposed to our reserved sibling sperm we may have to abandon the cycle, so the next few days was spent writing anxious letters to the HFEA. I was then coasted to halfway through the following week before EC, which meant that ET only took place 4 days before my period was due.
I feel really flat and downhearted as I so wanted this to work  
Does anyone know how long you need to wait between IVF cycles - I am anxious that I am rapidly approaching my 39th birthday (October) and would like to give it another go as soon as possible.
My thoughts are with everyone else who is due to test.
N x


----------



## little green

BFN for us too sadly. T's period arrived this morning just after we tested.  

The clearblue thingy said 'not pregnant'. I guess the stick never lies. Devastating tho.


----------



## lesbo_mum

sorry girls for the BFN's thats rubbish  

I   next month is the month for you all   

Em x


----------



## Guest

So sorry for all the  
Know how hard and upsetting it is  
Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Pinktink

So sorry to everyone with a BFN today      look after each other xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Lottie and DP, Little green and Nicki   to you all. Sorry it didn't happen for you this time.
Hope you have a restful weekend planned. Best of luck on your next attempts.
Love B x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

so sorry to hear that it was negative for everyone.

Lottie I actually found home insems and the 2ww more stressful than IVF cycles at the clinic as somehow then it is removed and out of your hands at the clinic, whereas I felt responsible and my donor and his partner would be ringing me and asking if there were symptoms and had it worked etc.

L x


----------



## nismat

Very sorry to hear that it was negatives all round  

Nickidee, I didn't realise just how much your IVF cycle was compromised by the LWC difficulties. That is awful. If your eggs were ready and you had no risk of OHSS (the usual reason for coasting), then coasting can't have helped matters at all. I am so sorry   I think that you should be demanding some kind of discount from LWC for the next cycle (and I know asking for this kind of thing is hard, but it does sound to me like the chances of this cycle working were dramatically reduced, not least by the stress that you were put you under). 
As to dates, I think that you have to have a minimum of one extra natural cycle before you can do IVF again (i.e. go through this one, then have another period before you start again). But I think it varies from clinic to clinic.


----------



## jo36

So very sorry to hear about the BFN's you have all experienced. And so many testers on the same weekend - really hope you can take the time to move on from this in good time and focus on the next cycles. Thinking of you ALL...   

XX


----------



## BaT

Sorry to hear about all the BFN.  

Sending you all big   and  

B x


----------



## nickidee

nismat said:


> Nickidee, I didn't realise just how much your IVF cycle was compromised by the LWC difficulties.


I was just trying to get through it all at the time and I didn't want to publicly kick off too much. The clinic are still urging me to keep taking the meds and test again next week, but I feel like the game's a bogey this month (whatever that means )


----------



## MandMtb

Lottie and DW, Little Green & Nickidee lots of  

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN's   

Be kind yourselves this weekend, I am thinking of you all. 

Remember we are here for you   and hopefully it wont be too long before you are back on a 2ww.

Love S x x


----------



## TwoBumps

Ohh, I'm sorry to hear we're all in the same boat this weekend with the BFN's.
Statistically it shouldn't have happened like that... which means next time we might all get a better result, hey? 
nickidee - I hadn't realised how close to e/c all the LWC trouble was for you. We recently made a formal complaint to them (about a different issue, but one that could have definitely affected our outcome) and although they wouldn't agree to a free IVF cycle, we have compromised & accepted free storage of our frozen embryos & a free FET cycle. 
The trouble with IVF is that usually there's no way of proving either way whether something would have made a difference (which is what they said to us) so we kind of turned it around & put it back to them that there's no way of proving it _wouldn't_ have made a difference either! I think that's how we managed to reach a compromise on our compensation. Good luck if you do decide to challenge, I bet you wont be the only ones complaining regarding the sperm issue!
Also, it still worth you continuing with the meds. I think it's LWC protocol to ask patients to do that after a BFN. On our 3rd cycle I nearly didn't because the result had never altered before but DW managed to persuade me & 2 days later we got a BFP, so it can happen. Sadly we went on to miscarry, but I know of at least one lady on here who had a full a/f & 2 weeks later got a BFP show up!! I don't want to raise your hopes unfairly as it's hard to get to this stage & then still not be sure of your result, but after all we go through with IVF, 2 more days on meds cant hurt, can it?
 to everyone who needs one this weekend
Lottie x


----------



## Steph29

Sorry to hear about all your  

Sending you lots of   and  

Stephx


----------



## whisks

So sorry to all with BFN's this weekend    

take care of yourselves

whisks xx


----------



## kelz2009

Hiya everyone, so so sorry to hear about the bfns today    . thinking of you. spend some time wiv each other and take it easy .


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know I will be AWOL for a few days... we are going to the Lake District for a few days. It will be a nice break and hopefully be a good distration for those last few days of the 2ww (day 9 today). My parents are tagging along with us, which will be nice, however I am anxious if AF arrives whilst we are away it will be hard to deal with (as they dont know we are TTC). Anyways let's hope its stays away (full stop). I will be back home on Thursday and will check in with you all then. All being well, I will then test Friday, please keep everything crossed for us. 

2mummies and Kelz - lots of       for you both testing, lets hope its BFP's! Thinking of you lots. 

Love S x


----------



## the2mummies

SO sorry everybody who got a BFN.       

We got a BFN with our first ICSI too.  

Not been on-line because our laptop has been misbehaving but not sure I would have been up for posting anyway. 

After light brown spotting from Monday to Thursday last week I decided to test and put myself out of my misery on Thursday morning (2 days before OTD).  It came up as a light BFP but a definite BFP.  After 3 days of crying and thinking it was all over we then had this glimmer of hope.  The glimmer of hope lasted about 15 hours because that night AF started in full flow. Tested next morning and a very very light BFP. Didn't even bother testing yesterday as AF was very heavy.

I knew it would be hard but not this hard.  We are both exhausted and emotionally wrecked.  We went into it knowing that we were doing 3 IVFs back to back and had the funding ready but I obviously was not prepared for the emotional stress of it all.  Obviously if it had worked it would all be worth it but when it doesn't work it cant be worth it because there is nothing.  

We are trying to be positive.  At least we got to ET and the glimmer of a BFP must be a good sign.  We did get our 2 good embryos and even our 1 frostie.  I am trying to shake the cloud of doom that says I am too old, I am probably not capable of having children and we are going to keep doing this for nothing. 

Today is the first day of the next time.  We are going to spend some time together and get strong again before we go again in September (I guess).  Sorry this is a miserable post and I'm sure by the next one I will be cheerier.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

2mummies  I am so sorry to hear your up and down emotional rollercoaster- are you going to have bloods done at the clinic to confirm on OTD?  you maybe had a biochemical pregnancy, may still be pregnant  , or it is HCG still from trigger?

Thinking of you both.  when I was pregnant on OTD I had a negative and a postitive test and bloods confirmed I was pregnant- I went onto miscarry 3-4 weeks later
L x


----------



## rosypie

oh 2mummies. so sorry to hear your news. this happened to us too; a bfp on otd which gradually faded to nothing. you hear about these so-called chemical pregnancies, you know they happen, but really nothing prepares you for when they actually do. heartbreaking. just heartbreaking.

take some time. look after each other. indulge yourself


----------



## TwoBumps

2mummies - I am so, so sorry this has happened. We too know how heartbreaking a time this is.
Please don't give up! It's natural to feel deflated & start to question if it's worth carrying on ttc, but you are most definitley NOT too old.
When you've begun to come to terms with this cycle, try to take the positives from it: you responded to the drugs, you produced mature eggs, your eggs were able to fertilize, your lining was receptive to your embryos and judging by your early BFP, your embryo(s) managed to implant. And all that was on your 1st ICSI!! It took us 3 attempts to even get a BFP, so please please don't give up!!
Nothing can take away the pain of what has happened & it took us a while to begin to think positively, but we now try to look at in a way that helps us to stay positive... we CAN do it because we DID do it!! And we'll do it again & again until we bring our baby home!!
Look after each other & don't be afraid of your feelings, they're entirely normal after what we've gone through


----------



## nickidee

The spotting dwindled to next to nothing yesterday and I am only occasionally getting some brownish blood on wiping, so I did a test and it's a very faint   (after a negative on Saturday). 
I hardly dare believe it's true and am now on knicker watch, desperately hoping that the bleeding doesn't start again  
This is so unlike what happened with F when I only had a really small amount of spotting. Here's hoping he/she/they hang on in there!


----------



## Misspie

Hi all, 

Sorry to hear about all your     , fingers crossed and lots of   for next time. Hang on in there, as we said on Sunday we have to remember it takes straight couples years sometimes and they have it on tap!!   

Nicki, lets hope your little embie holds on in and it maintains a     xx

Any other news?!?!?

Lx


----------



## kelz2009

hiya can anyone tell me if hcg trigger injection will still be in my body?? I took it 16days ago
Please can someone help me!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

16 days ago that was ages ago surely thats gone by now! 

Isnt it something like a day per 1000 units or something It all depends on your dosage one of the others should know for sure... 

Have you been testing??


----------



## kelz2009

I was give 6500iu of ovitrelle, been testing


----------



## lesbo_mum

that should be gone by now shouldnt it... have you got a BFP?? TELL ME TELL ME TELL ME   

Someone for the love of god answer her post!!


----------



## kelz2009

Just realised made mistake it will be 14 days since ovitrelle, 15 days 2morrow


----------



## lesbo_mum

ok well i found this online...

If you had an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot and want to take a home pregnancy test, you must keep this in mind. Approximately one half of drug is removed each 28 hours and so for accurate results you should wait at least 12 days and preferably 14 days from an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) injection to be confident that a qualitative test is giving a reliable answer. If you test too soon after an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot, you might get a false positive. Most doctors recommend that you wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.

So if thus be correct i'd say it should be gone 

Why is no one ever about when you need them...


----------



## kelz2009

Thanx for that,
should ave gone then  . this 2ww really messes with your head


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo i found this also on FF..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140923.0

I'd say its gone .. have you tested or are you waiting?


----------



## kelz2009

Ive tested since saturday and had very clear positives, I have tried different brands and have had positive on them all. I have done 5 tests already but I am very worried it may change    .
Last cycle I tested on 7 days and had negative so this is the closest ive ever got


----------



## lesbo_mum

sounds good hun i hope it is a good sticky BFP


----------



## jo36

That sounds like a goo-er Kelz!!!!!!!! Have you any good symptoms to back up your HPT...tiredness, nausea??!!!!!

  this is the one!! Sounds really hopeful...keeping my fingers and toes crossed Xx


----------



## kelz2009

Hi jo, have had nausea on and off for a few days and really tired in work today but think that was due to this heat wave.
I really hope this is it, but I am very worried that its still hcg


----------



## pem

Defo not HCG..


----------



## Misspie

Wow Kelz congrats on you BFP (shhhhhh I haven't said it)  

Keep positive sounds like it could be your time!     

xx


----------



## whisks

ooh kelz     it is   when are you supposed be be testing?

whisks xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kelz congratuslations on your - probably morning sickness not the heat!! but drink plenty in the hot weather!!  Thrilled for you both
L x


----------



## snagglepat

I echo everyone else. That sounds like a very definite BFP to me!  Huge congratulations to you! 

Gina. x


----------



## kelz2009

Thanx everyone for congratulations, my otd is tomorrow so will udate officially then.
I have been feeling really sick again 2day  , but if its bfp I doont mind lol


Pem hope ur feeling ok   ur little bean is really sticky xx


----------



## BaT

Big CONGRATS Kelz2009 on the  .

Sending you    for the test tomorrow but its sounding all good!!

B x

This 2WW thing is doing my head in!!!  Does anyone have any good tips for getting through this time with your sanity intacked?!?!


----------



## jo36

I'd quite like to know too* B*  . I'm just reaching the end of my first week of 2ww, I can't remember the first week ever taking quite sooo long as this when we did tx before. Time is dragging...

Good luck in waiting, hope it speeds up a bit for you!!


----------



## kelz2009

Hiya its official,  . I was really worried doing the digital test this morning   but pregnant came up within a minute. It said pregnant 2-3 weeks.
Me and my dp are over the moon, I cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was up early to do test, fell back to sleep and had terrible nightmare, someone was trying to hurt my baby  , my dp had to wake me as I was . 

Hope everyone is ok, x


----------



## jo36

Well done Kelz - that is just what we were wanting to hear    Congratulations to you and DP  

Lets hope its morning sickness and tiredness coming your way for the next few months!! Enjoy your day...

XX


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats Kelz    So happy for you


----------



## pem

Huge congrats Kelz...


----------



## Misspie

Congratulations Kelz to you and your DP on the  

Its great to hear it, all the best as others say with the morning sickness and even worse in this hot weather!!!

XxX


----------



## whisks

CONGRATULATIONS Kelz and dp on your     yey!!

whisks xx


----------



## Damelottie

WONDERFUL NEWS KELZ     

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## sallylouise

Congratulations Kelz! Well done! xx


----------



## BaT

BIG CONGRATS to KELZ and DP on your  !!!

Lets just hope the morning sickness is not too bad for you especially in this heat.

@ Jo36- I had prepared myself for it to drag but not quite this much!!! Am two days behind you, so only day 5 for me!!!  11 days to OTD (although will test in 9!).

B x


----------



## BecsW

Kelz and DP-What amazing news!!!!    Congratulations on your BFP! You must both be so thrilled! Has the news sunk in for you both yet?

Becs


----------



## kelz2009

Thanx everyone for congrats, it hasn't sunk in yet!!!!  
Went to lwc today for more cyclogest pessaries and they have booked me in for scan 22nd july, thats 3 weeks away  . 
The nurses over the clinic were gr8 all around me and dp saying well done etc.... they are fab over there.


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations Kelz on your  .    

Stephx


----------



## curves angel

Hiya, I'm new to FF but I've been having a nosey for a while. I just wanted to congratulate Kelz and DP on the BFP. 13 days to go for us!


----------



## Steph29

Good Luck Curves angel and welcome to FF. 

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all, I'm back...

Kelz and Nicki - huge congratulations to you both on your BFP's! What great news for the board. I bet you and DP's are over the moon!

Curves angel - welcome to FF and all the best on your 2ww. 

Good luck to everyone else still on the 2ww  

2mummies, I'm so sorry for your BFN hun   thinking of you. 

Well, we got back today after a very hard few days, the last few days of my 2ww really hit me and I struggled emotionally to cope with the stress of it all. So we tested as soon as we got home, and unfortunatley it's a   for us (day 13)  

So we have to wait for AF to start all over again... and be back here on the 2ww (after a 2ww for surge!).

S x


----------



## nickidee

Thanks for the congrats, but I have started to bleed and so have just been to the EPU for a beta blood test. I won't know one way or the other until Sunday, but it isn't looking good st the moment...


----------



## jo36

So sorry to hear that *S* - I was really hoping you'd get your BFP as I know you were doing natural IUI, same as us. The 2ww are so stressful aren't they? Always seem to be waiting - waiting for AF, waiting for surge, waiting for OTD. Its enough to make anyone stir crazy.

Hope you can take the time to think ahead to the next tx, theres no reason it won't happen next time. And treat yourselves to something very nice today - like a great big ice cream sundae and a glass of wine! Thinking of you both...

Xx


----------



## jo36

Oh Nicki - really hoping its nothing serious.   for you that this little bean stays put.

Jo xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Oh I'm sorry Nicki   I will be thinking of you, and hope the BFP hangs in there!

Thanks for your kind words jo, it has been very hard. DW and I are very upset, I keep hoping there is still a chance, but I know realistically we haven't been successful this month....I hope you are successful this month, good luck with the remaining 2ww - it is stressful, anything I can do to help let me know.

S x


----------



## pem

Nicki - thinking of you both   .....  I really really hope it is a good result for you on sunday..


----------



## Misspie

Nicki - lots of       and deff thinking of you both 

fingers and toes that all is well on Sunday

x


----------



## Battenberry

MandMtb, so sorry about your BFN hun  It is so hard as it just dominates all your thoughts. Take some time to look after each other. Here's looking forward to your next cycle..
B x x


----------



## Battenberry

Nicki,   for you and hoping for a good result on Sunday. How horrid for you just waiting... Thinking of you.
Love B x x


----------



## BaT

MandMtb, So sorry about your BFN.  Sending you big   and  .

Nicki- I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Sending you big   and  .


Our 2WW continues to consume my thoughts, although had a very busy day at work today so didn't think about for a few hours!!!  How is everyone else going?  I am finding the restriction on activity particularly hard but will hopefully have to get used to it!!!! 

B x 

10 days to go .... (OTD- Day 16)
8 days to go..... (Day 14)


----------



## sallylouise

Mandmtb- sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you lots of


----------



## kelz2009

MandMtb- so sorry you have had bfn hun- really wanted a bfp for you    . all the best on number 2, hopefully it will be lucky for you as it was for me x

Nicki- hope everything turns out ok for you


----------



## Guest

Hello lovely ladies - lots of   for all those getting sad news and lots of   for all those getting happy news. I just wanted to say I am going to disappear for a while as my head feels a bit messy  . It is a great comfort talking to you all but I just feel so wrapped up in babymaking at the mo and when I see everyone's posts I get so many mixed emotions. Hope you understand where I'm coming from - just a little bit of self preservation! We are on a treatment break for a couple of months and I just want to try and switch off a bit from it all. Wishing you all loads of luck at whatever stage you all are. Thanks for all your support in the past few months xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

MandMtb- Sorry about your BFN...Next month is the month for you guys i can feel it in my waters  

Nicki- im   little one stays put... keep us updated!

Moo- I understand how you feel i took a bit of time out the other week all this baby talk can drive you a bit  . Big   and hope to see u back soon!

Em x


----------



## Misspie

Moo - I can certainly understand how your feeling, everyone needs a break every now and then! You should take some time to re-coup and enjoy your time. We are all here to chat when you need some advice and support.
My DW thinks I'm baby obsessed and is worried when we do actually have a fall off the wagon with a BFN, as she thinks I will hit rock bottom! As I said to her, I can only discuss things with her and on here and so it just seems like I'm obsessed with babies babies babies !!!

MtandMtb - Soooo sorry to hear you got a BFN, it obviously wasnt meant to be, spend some time with you DP and relax lots and have a nice big beer or glass of wine! Good luck and lots of love on your 2nd try

xxx


----------



## Steph29

Lots of     for your BPN Mandmtb

Stephx


----------



## MandMtb

B, BaT, Sally, Kelz, Emma, Lorna and Steph.. thank you so much for your messages and kind words. Fortunatley DW and I have been fortunate enough to spend some time together as we are both still off work until Monday. AF arrived this morning to (so I am glad I tested yesterday) which was a bit sad as it confirmed the BFN but we have tried to stay positive and rang the clinic to book in our next cycle!

Moo, goodbye for now hun   - I can fully understand you needing a break, I hope you and DW take this time just to enjoy the 'you' time. Lots of love to you both.

S x


----------



## jemima_mum

Oh Moo...I can understand taking a break, I had to and I wasn't even having treatment and it was getting too much hearing about all the baby talk.

Hope you and you DP can relax for a bit with your LO and just enjoy the summer. 

Take care and we look forward to seeing you again soon.

Mima xxxxx


----------



## nickidee

Its a definite no for us. The blood tests show my HCG level going down


----------



## kelz2009

Nickidee- so sorry hun, look after yourself x


----------



## Pinktink

Sorry to hear that Nikki -   xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

sorry to hear that Nicki


----------



## BaT

So sorry Nikki.

Sending big   to you both.  Look after yourselves.

B x


----------



## pem

Nikki -  , its really tough isn't it. Treat yourselves with care and take solace in eachother and your little man...


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey there

I hope it's ok to post here - I am on my 2 ww and finding the time goes very slow. Have had 2 insems 2 days apart (01/07 and 03/07) and been told not to test until 17th July. Such a long wait still. 

Not having any symptoms either which is freaking me out a bit but at the same time, i realise it is far too early anyway. I just feel too normal, have got a bad feeling. This is my first cycle and it's my birthday on 19/07 - i'd be far too lucky to get a BFP on first try and on time for birthday!! not feeling very positive unfortunately.

HAve any of you had any symptoms on their 2 ww - at day 2,3 or 4 after insem? Did you have a BFN or BFP? 

Congrats to those who have had their BFPs - Kelz, really happy for you

Fingers crossed for those of you who are also on the 2 ww    

Really sorry about the recent BFNs - keep trying and keep  

Gini x


----------



## MandMtb

*Nicki,* I am so sorry to hear your news, you have certainly been on a rollercoaster. Sending lots of love to you and DP.

*Gini*, welcome to the board and the 2ww -Sending you lots of  for a BFP for your birthday, how wonderful would that be?! I found I swayed from negative to positive a lot on my recent 1st 2ww.. so be prepared for the emotional rollercoaster and my advise would be to try not to think too much about whether you have symptons or not, as it is so emotionally draining (but I was unable to follow my own advise, so hat's off if you manage to take it on board  ). Lots of luck to you.

Who else is still on their 2ww? Do we need an updated list?

S x


----------



## BaT

Hi S, I think an Updated list would be good.  I was the last one to be added to the last and I think there are at least a couple of new 2WW's since me.

I echo your advice of trying not to think about if you are having symptoms or not!!!  I am still over anyalsing everything and its doing my head in!!!!! I still have 7 days until OTD!!!! although will be testing on Friday (5 days away).  DW keeps telling me to stop googling 'Early pregnancy symptoms'!

Good luck Gini.

B x


----------



## curves angel

It's so hard not google everything. I test on the 16th July. I've felt really normal up til now but today I have dull period pains and my boobs are sore. I'm on Crinone gel though and I heard that can give you symptoms. Has anyone else had that?

Good Luck everybody

C x


----------



## jo36

Nicki - really sorry to hear about your awful news. Thinking of you  . 

Gini - welcome! Hope you're getting through your 2ww ok.

C - I too had AF pains in my first week but his week they've gone.

B - I can't find the list anymore!! Over-analysing is all part of the process I think, I've certainly been doing my fair share over the last week and a half!  

Well, I'm in my final sprint to the finish line. My OTD is Fri but 14dpo is Wed. I admit I have done 2 early tests both negative, so not really holding out for much hope. All my AF cramps I had in my first week have gone, but yesterday I was extremely tired and went back to bed twice - something I never do, or feel like doing! And if I think about it enough I could even feel a teeny tiny bit nauseus whilst writing this. But I think I can talk myself into feeling these symptoms   

Hope everyone else is going great guns...Jo x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey there

Thank you very much for making me feel welcome and for your positive thoughts and wishes! 

I am trying not to overanalyse but not doing too well unfortunately  

Woke up this morning with very sore (.)(.) but the weirdest thing and sorry this is going to be tmi; my nipples are quite painful/sensitive as well which is a bit of a new one! 

have also had pains on my left side pretty much all day long - at times around my ovary, at times higer up and a bit of a pain like when you run and you get that pain on the side (can't think of the word, is it stitch?) and at times much lower, below the ovary but still on the left side. at times, it has not been painful but have felt some kind of heaviness there. oh well, i guess i have nothing to do but to wait an see! 


Jo36 - fingers crossed for friday      

curves angel - i'm not on any meds at all but as i said above (.)(.) are very sore today and i test on 17th july! 

Bat - good luck for friday      

hi to everybody. hope you're all having a nice evening

Gini x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone
Sorry for your loss Nicki  
Welcome Gini... When I had a BFP in Feb one of my first signs was sensitive nipples!!  
Well, believe it or not DW and I are about to enter our next 2ww's already! Can't believe how the last 4 weeks av flown! We shud be insemming around Thurs or Fri!
Good luck to everyone else, not long til OTD for some!!!
Lottie xx


----------



## jo36

I've just done a First Response test and, dare I even say it, but there was definitely 2 lines!!! OMG can this be right Only bought it because I'm still feeling queasy on and off, and what with the extreme tiredness on Sunday, I thought what the heck! I've never used First Response before, they weren't around when I conceived Milly. Are they usually right? OTD isn't til Fri (16dpo) so I'm _not_ jumping for joy quite yet...well trying not to 

Lottie - hope this months insems go well for you both.  that this is the month one or both of you get your 2 lines!!!

Jo x


----------



## nismat

Ooh Jo, that's great! Hope that it's all good from here


----------



## BaT

Congrats Jo,  Its sounding very positive!!!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  The old list is on page 13- but we should maybe start a new one.  

I can't wait until I can do a test on Friday!!! Am so tempted to do one earlier but DW is being really strict on me!!! She would prefer that we didn't test until OTD (Sun) but I have put my foot down and have said Friday night (after work).  My mood and feelings have flucuated wildly over the past few days.  Saturday I was determined it hadn't worked but by Sunday I decided it might have.  However by yesterday I was getting AF pains, my nipples were sore and was really grumpy/ teary (I am prone to bad PMT!), so decided again that it hasn't worked.  I know its a little early as AF isn't due until Sat!!!  I have felt a bit sick off and on for the last few days but that could be my imagination!!!!

Hope everyone else is going well on there 2WW.

Good luck Lottie and DW for insem this week.

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats Jo on your  

So happy for you

Good luck BaT for friday!!   

Lottiemaz goodluck for your next 2ww


----------



## kelz2009

Jo, I used this test and had positive on day 10. Think you may have done it hun


----------



## nismat

Kelz, I missed your BFP announcement while I was away last week - congratulations!    
Wonderful news, on only your second attempt


----------



## kelz2009

Thanx Nismat


----------



## TwoBumps

OMG Jo... it looks like you've done it FIRST time!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!


----------



## MandMtb

*Current 2ww'ers*

*Jo36 * - 10th July 
*BaT * - 12th July 
*Curves angel* - 16th July 
*Frenchy * - 17th July


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies, I just did an updated list.. I hope it's right, let me know if the dates are wrong (I have tried to use everyone's OTD) or anyone needs adding!

*Jo*, congratulations hun on your BFP - what amazing news to have a BFP on 1st attempt at IUI! Sending lots of  your way that little beanie stays put!

*Lottie*, I can't believe you and DW will be on the 2ww again soon, that does seem to have gone quickly, wishing you both lots of  

We have been told to start OPK's on 12th... so then we will be on what we call our 'smiley face wait' 

S x


----------



## jo36

Thanks everyone for the early congrats, really hope it stays that way! Still so early I don't think I'm really allowing it to sink in. Still feeling slightly queasy though and a bit light headed - different symptoms from last time at this stage. I'll be glad once Fri is here so I can test 'officially' and let the clinic know. I'm totally blown away that it has worked first time (  ) for us as we had a totally natural IUI with no scans or drugs; I'm 37; I only have one ovary; and our saved sperm is over 5 and a half years old! What are the stats on that I wonder!? And its the first time in months that I actually managed to detect my LH surge, but it must have been perfect timing.

  for everyone else who is due to test in the next few days. Please lets have a good run of luck. BaT, you're next!!! Goodluck hun. Xx


----------



## BaT

Thanks for doing a new list MandMtb . It seems really short at the mo!!! Although no doubt there will be some more 2WW joining again soon.

MandMtb- Good luck for your next cycle.

Thanks Jo- I am really hoping I can make it 2 1st timers to get a BFP this week!!! I have had a few waves of nausea today- they are getting increasingly worse but don't want to even think that I might be pregnant yet until I get a BFP on the test!

B x

Friday still seems so looooonnnng away!


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello there

Firstly congrats to you Jo - brilliant news and incredible that you've not even had any scans to check when the best time was! Amazing i'll keep fingers crossed for you  

BaT - best of luck for testing - let's hope the waves of nausea are a good sign!    

MandMtb - thanks for the list; so surreal that I am there within it; well so far the last one on it! Let's all the 4 of us get a BFP!      

LottieMaz - thanks for that; let's hope the sensitive nipples are a good sign!   Let's hope you join the list very soon then and good luck for Thur/Fri    

Today went quite quickly but the 2 ww is definitely not going quickly! Same sensations as yesterday on my left side, as well as the same sensation as when you have been doing some crunches, around my hips and stomach. Really weird!! Defo not done any crunches   (.)(.) have not been as painful but defo still huge and defo more than filing my bra!!    

Right, off to update my diary shortly
Have a good evening 
Gini x


----------



## curves angel

hi there.

jo- congrats, BFP first go! You must be over the moon.

BaT- Good luck for Friday, hope the nausea is a good sign.

MandMtb- thanks for the list and the good wishes.

Frenchy- Hang on in there, think we're in the same boat, we're the same age aswell you know!

Well yesterday was intresting. I has to take to the sofa yesterday with painful cramps, feel fine today though. On Monday I had to get a new bra as I've gone up a size! probably just the drugs though.  Can't wait for tomorrow then I'll have made it halfway!

C x


----------



## pem

Huge congrats Jo....


----------



## Misspie

Congrats Jo 



I'm sure your odds on that bet, would have been as high as anyone else 

Great news it seems to have worked first time, hang on in their LO! 

At least Milly, will be able to soon, say abt her realy sibling thats on its way )

xx


----------



## katena

Congrats Jo on your BFP!!!

You can add me to the new 2wwer's...(though my clinic have a 19 day wait  ) its fair to say ill be testing before then!!! We had our 2nd IUI today at St Mary's Manchester.

k


----------



## TwoBumps

I just had my surge so trying to get hold of our KD! Hopefully he'll ring back soon. Please can you put my OTD as 23rd July? I don't think DW will be far behind me either!!
Thanks! The list is getting longer now...!
Lottie x


----------



## pem

Loads a luck girls!!


----------



## jo36

Lottie, Katena, Curves and Gini - good luck on your 2ww. Hope we have a batch of good news soon.   

BaT, have you tested yet Still feeling nauseus? Sounds promising.  

Lorna - thanks hun, can't wait to tell Milly, but obviously not for a while! It was hard enough not saying anything to my mum today, but my lips were  

Thanks for all the other congrats too. Feels a bit more real today, got another BFP this morning, and DP and I sat in bed and cried! I think we thought we had a dodgy test yesterday!! Been feeling very lightheaded today and pukey, pukey - but on and off. (.)(.) are very tender today, so all these things are making me feel we've hit the target!


----------



## MandMtb

*Current 2ww'ers*

*Jo36 * - 10th July 
*BaT* - 12th July 
*Curves angel* - 16th July 
*Frenchy* - 17th July 
*LottieMaz* - 23rd July
*Katena* - 27th July


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies, just updated the list.. it is getting longer again! Let's hope more BFP's  

Jo   for you hun, I am pleased you got another BFP this morning -  you really have been lucky! 

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

i wish i was on the list


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo congratulations really hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey everybody

lesbomum - when do you think you will start? It is quite frustrating when others are on their 2 ww and you are not; hopefully it won;t be long for you  

Jo - brilliant news that you had another BFP this morning! 

Katena - gosh; 19 days!!! not surprising you'll be testing early! Fingers crossed for you  

LottieMaz - hope your KD got in touch and you are officially on the 2 ww   for a BFP

curves angel - let's hope we both get a bfp - that's be so great!      

Well i have been feeling a bit yucky today; quite tired, headache and slightly queazy though i have been telling myself not to get excited about that as it probably is not linked and probably doesn't mean anything. (.)(.) still heavy and bigger than normal but not been very sore. i am very confused   - another 8 days to go; omg, it is taking forever!!!! 

Gini x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Gini we had planned to do first insem in september but if my cycle carrys on like this i'll ovulate the day before we fly home from corfu so will have to wait until oct  

Good luck for this 2ww... thats the same for the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## Frenchy74

lesbomum - isn't that annoying when your cycle doesn't behave the way you want it! Hopefully Oct will come quick and you never know, it might be because it is meant to be that time! Keep patient and keep positive  

Gini x


----------



## BaT

Unfortantly things not looking good here.

Due to the nausea I tested last night with a First response but got a  .  I then tested again this morning with a Clear blue and again got a      . OTD is not until Sunday so am hoping that it is still too early to tell but am now thinking that maybe the Nausea was not due to being pregnant.  Am really guttered    .

B x


----------



## jo36

B - sorry you didn't get BFP you were so eagerly waiting for but it might just be too early. I wouldn't give up hope quite yet, still a few days off until Sunday.    things change in the next few days.

  

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh B sorry about your BFN   

 it changes for you!!


----------



## Misspie

Ohhh B, I'm sorry that thing's aren't yet the way you wantedd. But be positive, you have tested a bit to early   !!! 

  lots that things will take a turn in the right direction  

Gini, sounds positive, keep us posted on the test!  

xx

L

xx


----------



## nismat

B, you really have tested too early for any result to be conclusive! I know that some of the tests say that they can give a positive up to 4 days before your period is due, but it is only a "can" and not a "will", even if you are pregnant. And it is 3/4 days early. Of course it may sadly be a BFN then as well, but it's not all over for you yet this cycle by any means. 
Try and stay positive (not easy after a BFN   )


----------



## curves angel

B I'm sorry to hear of your BFN, let's hope it's just too early  .

Hope everybody is doing fine today, it's fair to say I just feel really strange today. I'm finding it hard to concentrate on writing this and I feel really shaky and dizzy. I didn't get much sleep last night so maybe it's tiredness and the stress of the longest 2 weeks of my life getting on top of me!
My workmate says I look spaced out! 

Take care 

C x


----------



## BaT

Thank you for all your positive messages.

A day at work has helped me to sort my head out and accept that I just need to be patient and wait until Sunday (OTD) to really find out wether I am pregnant or not.  I have also accepted that it might be back to the clinic for day 2/3 scans next week   or whenever AF decides to grace my presense (I am not that regular).  

Hope all is well with everyone else.

B x


----------



## Misspie

B, 

Just try to be positive - I know its easier said than done. I knwo how you feel on the A/F......I'm still waiting day 44/45/46 and counting (I'm not sure I''ve lost count) lol 

x


----------



## MandMtb

B, I agree that you did test early and there is every chance that you could still have a BFP.. lots of   for you hun that it does change to a BFP!

S x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello there

Not a very good day for some of us then; what a shame. Let's hope things get more positive over the next few days!

BaT - Really hope, as the others have said that you just tested too early and that sunday brings you a BFP. Reading your post has actually made me think twice about testing early which i nearly did tonight, out of desperation, even though OTD is not until 17th July!!   i know!! Best of luck for you; will cross my fingers for you  

Misspie - gosh what a long cycle! hope AF shows up soon. It never does what we want to do, does it!!  

curves angel - sounds promising doesn't it!! how exciting; really hope it's a good sign and you get a bfp. will cross fingers for you    

Well for me, not a very good day. Didn'tfeel anything specific at all during the day. no symptoms so put it in my head that it has not worked. tonight went to see my friend who is 23 weeks pregnant and was telling her about what i have been feeling over the last few days. she got very excited as she said she had similar symptoms, she also got me excited but then i started having pains on my right side as well as left, lower back started killing me and boobs have gone back to very painful! i am now certain it hasn;t worked and af will just show up whenever!  

Oh well, let's hope for better news tomorrow!

Gini


----------



## BaT

Hi All,

Unfortantly AF started yesterday so its definanetly a BFN  .  I was glad that I did an early test and already thought it was a BFN otherwise coming on at work yesterday would have been harder to deal with than it was. I had a really bad day at work anyway so if I hadn't thought I had a BFN I think it would have tipped the boat over!!! Although Gini I think 8 days early might be abit early to test!!!!!

I have learnt alot from this 2WW and hope that I will be able to deal with the next one slightly differently.  I am going to try and stay more relaxed and try not to always think about it (easier said than done!).  

I have spoken to the clinic and have a scan booked for Monday to start the next cycle.  2 weeks and we will be back on the 2WW!!!  

On the plus side I was due to play in a hockey match next weekend and if pregnant, I wouldn't have been able to play but now I can.  Also if the next cycle works, I will be due around the time of DW's birthday which she is very pleased about. 

Misspie- Hope your AF has come.  In the last six months mine has flucuated between 24 - 37 days.  

Sorry for the long post.

Big hugs to you all, where ever you are on the journey.

B x


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry to read your news BaT. Look after yourself. 
The 1st 2ww is always hard, as we're so full of hope & expectation. Then as tx goes on, I think we learn to be more realistic about success rates and accept that for _most_ women, a BFP doesn't happen first time & that a BFN doesn't mean there's anything wrong with us. It took me 7 tx's to get a BFP, which then sadly ended in m/c - I must admit that by that point I'd started to wonder if there _was _ something the matter & we'd even discussed not continuing with further tx. However, even though we suffered the pain of a m/c, it gave us renewed hope that we _can_ achieve our dream.
To everyone who's had a hard time of tx recently, please keep up the PMA & believe that one day it will be your turn. We've got to keep the expectation that one day it will work, or else what's the point of doing it? Good luck to everyone xx

My DW got her smiley face yesterday, so she'll be testing on 25th July (She's the Maz part of LottieMaz )

Here's an updated list:

*Current 2ww'ers*

*Jo36* - 10th July  
*BaT* - 12th July  
*Curves angel * - 16th July 
*Frenchy* - 17th July 
*Lottie* - 23rd July 
*Maz* - 25th July 
*Katena* - 27th July


----------



## kelz2009

BaT- So sorry to read about af showing her face, resulting in bfn,  The first bfn is devastating, I always said with my 1st cycle I dont think it will work but when I had negative it really hits you hard. when it comes to next cycle your body knows what its expected to do and hopefully you will be more relaxed knowing whats going to happen and what to expect and this will hopefully help to result in bfp next time. 
I went straight back into it on my next cycle after my bfn and had bfp so I really wish you all the luck in the world with next cycle .
Thinking of you at this time 

Lottie & Maz- goodluck with 2ww  you both get bfp 

Frenchy- Hope ur feeling ok ang get your bfp  

Curves- Hope you get your bfp 

Katena- goodluck with 2ww  you get bfp

Jo- How u feeling being a pregnant lady, hope you are ok


----------



## jo36

B - really, truely sorry that it hasn't worked this month, but I really echo what Kelz has just said. It is really hard on your first treatment but hopefully the next lot of treatment you will be a lot more relaxed. Good luck on your next cycle.

Lottie - hope you and Maz get lots of insems in!!! Another few days with you both in bed tipped back!!! Really hope this is your month.

How is everyone else on their 2ww

Kelz - how are you?? I'm not getting many symptoms which I'm not impressed with. Boobs are still more swollen than normal but not that tender, sickness has gone pretty much and even tiredness is on/off. I feel happier when I have strong symptoms...its reassuring. I'm still doing knicker watch to be truthful. What are your symptoms

Xx


----------



## kelz2009

Jo- I'm having quite bad sickness, and (  .  )  (  .  )'s are sore but that it apart from having few slight twinges low down.


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello there

BaT - really sorry for you. It seemed so positive that you were getting nausea. How unfair is it for your body to give you false hopes that you might be pregnant. Really feel for you. Sending you lots of   and to your DW also. Hope she is looking after you  

Lottie and Maz - wow, both of you on 2 ww. Imagine both of you get a BFP; what a wonderful thing that would be. Fingers crossed for you   

Curves Angel - what sort of symptoms if any are you getting? OTD is approaching, unfortunately not fast enough, but still it IS approaching. Best of luck to you, will keep everything crossed    

Katena - how is it going?  

Jo - The roller coaster of nervousness does end up with knowing you're pregnant then, does it. Have you got a date for your first scan? I am sure everything is ok and fingers crossed the scan comes quick  

Kelz - not too long to go now for your scan! How exciting  

Not feeling very positive today - was feeling negative on thursday, went better yesterday and back to negative today!!! hate the 2 ww. If it hasn't worked, i honestly don;t know if i can try again and go through that again!  

Have a good day all

Gini x


----------



## curves angel

B- really sorry it's a BFN this time, good luck for your next cycle. 

Jo- I bet it doesn't feel real just yet, are you having a scan soon?

Lottie & Maz- Good luck with your insems and thanks for the updated list, it's scary that I'm next!

Katena- How you doing?

Gini- Sorry you're feeling negative today. It's really tough especially when you don't know what to expect first time , I feel the same.

I'm being quite lazy today.Yesterday and today i've been feeling a little sick between meals but not bad enough to put me off my food! DP and I have been discussing the possibility of a BFN today and whether we should go again straight away or take a break. It's good to be realistic about it. She has also barred me from testing early which I'm thankful for. We have to go to the clinic for the test so we don't have any pee sticks in the house anyway.

best wishes everyone

xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

B- sorry about the BFN hun!

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Well i may be going you guys monday or tuesday for a 2ww     
I contacted fertility 1st today and as our donor is tested they can deliver for this cycle i think if my cycle goes to plan that will be monday or tuesday... i know we are mad we only decided today crazy i know lol    They are calling me on monday to confirm 100%   

You probably think we are nuts but i have no patience and it appears now neither does DP!!


----------



## kelz2009

lesbo_mum- it will be nice to see you on the 2ww, all the best for this cycle x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Kelz... im probably acting like a crazy lady but who cares its worth a shot i say


----------



## BaT

Thanks to all for the lovely messages   and the good advice.

Unfortantly DW was working today but I have had a nice relaxing day and have now put the BFN behind me and am looking forward to starting our new cycle on Monday.  

Good luck *****-mum and everyone else.  The 2WW list is getting long again!

B x


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies

Sorry B abt ur BFN on this cycle. Let's hope and pray that the next cycle is ur 1. 

Em good luck with ur home insems, how come the sudden change and that ur starting before ur holidays? Wouldn't it be fantastic if u got a BFP!

I'm on my own wait for my bloody a/f!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## jo36

Em - exciting times for you and DP then! Wowsers, let us know the outcome.  

Frenchy - almost there now, not much longer to wait. Try to remain positive, I know its really hard sometimes. And no it doesn't get much easier after the BFP, you're still paranoid about everything. Thought I'd be much more relaxed this time but because I'm quite symptom-less I'm panicking!  

Lorna - really hope the acu works for you and your AF - what an infuriating time for you. I really feel for you, this must be making you feel miserable. Hope it turns up soon and you can get on the AC.  

Curves - my scan is booked for the 30th July but I'm going to have to cancel it as DW can't get the time off work so I'm going to have to re-schedule. Can't have her missing out on that all important first scan  

B - won't be long until you're back on that 2ww list!  

Lets hope July/August brings us lots of smiles and BFP's to this thread...


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna we just decided to stop coming up with excuses and get on with it  

B- hope this is the cycle for you guys  

Jo- bet you guys cant wait for the scan 

Lottiemaz- i have brought this stuff called pre-seed which is a lubricant which mimics fertile cervical mucus its suppose to be really good for sperm... thought i'd let you know although im hoping you wont need it as you'll get your BFP this time


----------



## MandMtb

*BaT*, I am really sorry about your AF arriving/BFN  I am glad you are looking after yourself and are trying to remain positive, let's hope it's 2nd time lucky (for both of us!).

*Jo and Kelz*, I hope your scans go well and show healthy pregnancies (and confirm whether it is twinnies or not for you Kelz!).

*Em*, I can't believe you may soon be on a 2ww! Good luck and look forwards to you joining us all.

*Lorna*, I hope AF arrives soon, it's so fustrating isn't it?!

*LottieMaz*, good news that Maz will be joining you again on 2ww. Lots of  for you both.

Curves angel, Frenchy and Katena... lots of luck on your 2ww   

S x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

I won;t do a long one today as i only have 7 minutes - am at the internet cafe as my laptop has pretty much died on me! Will try to borrow my friend's one later tonight and in the next few days

curves angel - not long to go!! how exciting. It's good in a way that your DP is stopping you from testing early. Best of luck!!      

***** mum - that is brilliant news; how exciting; really wish you the best of luck!  

everybody else; big hello and   and   to those who need them

Gini x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi guys

Hope you are all ok..

well tomorrow is the day we find out weather we can go ahead this month... i havent peaked yet on my clear blue monitor... im still on highes also did a opk and it was neg... i think im gonna peak on Tuesday if my body doesnt mess me around which could end up costly....


----------



## lesbo_mum

Afternoon Guys!!

Well it looks like tomorrow is on and all arranged... now feeling nervous lol I just did a opk and its positive so tomorrow is the day it looks like... i think my clue blue fertility monitor will peak tomorrow.

Excited and now scared lol

Em x


----------



## whisks

Em - good luck for tomorrow, i hope it all goes well.  

whisks xx


----------



## kelz2009

Hooray lesbo_mum, hope everything goes to plan 2morrow and you  get your bfp in 2 weeks, you deserve it hun


----------



## BaT

Good luck tomorrow Em.

Hope it all goes well.

Have been in today for Day 3 scan.  So will hopefully have insem around Thursday next week (if I follow same pattern as last time). 

B x


----------



## jo36

Good luck for tomorrow Em! Hope you get a good batch of swimmers!   What sort of ID release do you get with this arrangement? And how much info on the donor? 

B - roll on next Thursday for when you have your IUI. Won't be long until your on the waiting game all over again - it comes round so quick!  

I'm doing ok, have had terrrible pains in my pinny tonight and my hips. I'm sure its all the hormones, I had it last time. I was told before how I have very strong hormonal pregnancies. Boobs have grown to massive proportions, which I can ill-afford!! And their tender, awwww. And my stomach is so bloated, can't even be a**ed to suck it in!!   Other than that all is good. I did another CB digital yesterday and we've progressed from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks, so thats really reassuring.

Hope you are all good and we get some BFP's posted on here soon.  

Jo x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello there

Lesbomum - wow, it is really happening then; hope everything goes well tomorrow and you end up with a bfp!!!    

Jo - glad things are progressing well! not so good about the boobs but hey, as long as everything is goig well, i suppose it is all worth it  

BaT - wow, that's going really quick getting back into it. You'll be back on the 2ww list in no time and this time it has to be a bfp for you!!!     

curves angel - how you doing; are you still holding up? do you have any smptoms? keeping fingers crossed for you!    

Lottie, Maz, Katena - how are you holding up on your 2 ww. managing to keep sane? Sending lots of     your way! 

well, i am finding the waiting more and more difficult. part of me thinks there's no way i can be so lucky for it to have worked first time round. why would it when all the books tell you the chances of you conceiving are actually so slim. also thinking that any symptom i seem to have are probably down to my stupid brain making me think that i have symptoms when actually i probably don't or worse, maybe the symptoms are real but mean nothing!!! anyway, as you can see, i am slightly loosing it, again!!    

still keeping fingers crossed though and everything else i can keep crossed so that af doesn;t show up and i get a bfp        

Gini x


----------



## TwoBumps

Woo *Em*, bet you're so relieved to get started and see that lovely OPK+!!! Good luck for tomorrow!!  What made you decide on Pre-seed? I've wondered about trying it but not sure when it's actually necessary. Sorry if this is TMI... I always produce FCM but I worry it's too thick as it's more jelly like than eggwhite. DW's is perfect ,text book, thin, stretchy FCM!!! Do you think it would help for me to use Pre-seed?

*BaT*, glad you're able to try again so soon hun! Wish you lots of luck! 

*Curves & Frenchy * not long to go until your test days!! Got everything crossed for you! Everything you decribed Frenchy is completely normal, it's all part of the 2ww madness!! 

*Lorna* any news on that pesky a/f yet? Stay strong!! Hope the acu works it's magic! 

*Kelz * how are you feeling? Getting any more symptoms?

*Jo* it must be so reassuring to see the progression from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks! No need to suck in your tum, you've got the perfect excuse 

We're both booking in for acu this week to see if we can support implantation... assuming fertilisation has taken place!?! 

Good luck to anyone I missed!

Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Jo you dont get alot of info to be honest apart from hair colour, eye colour, height wait, Qualifications and Occupation and wather they have any successes... The donor we have picked has been tested already for fertility and STI's... the donor is 100% anon... i have researched Fertility 1st alot for about 6-8 months and have spoken to lots of people who have used them and were happy... i guess we are just trusting them we may sound foolish but i cant find any complaints on them apart from the HFEA hating them!

Lottiemaz i just brought it as someone recommended it and i thought what the hell if it increases our chances then go for it lol my ewcm is jelly like also so hoping this helps.


----------



## curves angel

Hello, hope everybody is ok.

Well I think it's pretty much game over for us  . I've had some bleeding thismorning when I wiped. sorry tmi. We're waiting for the clinic to call us back.
We might do a test to see what's what but I feel that it's not worked this time.

Cx


----------



## nismat

Sorry to hear your period is probably here *Curves Angel *  So disappointing.

*BaT * - v sorry to hear of your BFN too, but the one good thing is that you can get straight on with the next IUI cycle. The first 2ww is so hard, so many emotions invested, but it does get less hard as time goes on. It's not really that it's easier, more that you know what to expect and you tend to have less highs/lows, and less constant self-examination/analysis of all possible symptoms!

*Em * - good luck for your first DIY insem today!!  I have a good feeling about it for you  Interesting to hear about your donor info. It's actually pretty similar to the amount of info on a donor at a clinic, the only difference being in the traceability for your future child.

*Lottie and Maz*, good luck for your respective 2wws. Re; the acu, I was told to avoid having acu in the 2ww following IVF, by both our clinic consultant, and my acu practitioner. Don't know how it relates to a much more natural cycle though. As for the Preseed, it sounds to me like it wouldn't do any harm for you to try it Lottie, if you have jelly-like FCM. The thin stretchy EWCM texture is supposed to make it easier for the sperm to get through, while being "washed" by the CM, so it could be that a slightly thicker texture is a bit harder for them. If adding Preseed helps to thin yours out, it can surely only help? 
One (potentially nosy) question I've just thought of for you, which you may already have answered here or elsewhere, is what do you plan to do as and when one of you does get pregnant? Will the other then stop ttc, at least for a while? Sorry, you must be getting a bit fed up with us all making comments about your potential dual pregnancies; I'm sure that you will both just be immensely relieved when either of you finally gets a lasting BFP.

*Gini * - stay strong for these last few days, they really are the hardest to bear.

*Jo * - pains in your pinny??   Hmm, I'm not quite sure what we're talking about here.....! Never heard that term before


----------



## lesbo_mum

Curves Angel really sorry to hear that it sounds like the witch is on her way   

Nistmat i do sometimes wonder if im being cruel by taking the choice of tracing there donor away from any child we may have by using fertility 1st but i then remember that years ago through a clinic a donor was also 100% anon and i also feel that our child will have enough support from us and our family... i dont have contact with any of my dads family and although im sometimes curious as to what they look like etc its a whole can of worms i wouldnt want to open!


----------



## nismat

I don't think you're being "cruel" Em, you and your wife just need to be happy with the choices that you make! As long as you are, then you can be confident that you have made the right decisions for your family  

Oh, and the 100% anonymous donors via clinics wasn't all that long ago..... the law only changed in 2005!


----------



## lesbo_mum

wow i thought it was longer than 2005


----------



## jo36

Nope it was defo 2005, as I remember thinking should we wait so we could get ID release sperm. But our counsellor at the clinic 'advised' us to go ahead then as she could predict sperm shortages. So, Em, we have the same donor info as you guys and no ID release. It does sadden me some what but it was the right decision for us. And even this little one will not be able to 'find' his/her donor as its still the same sperm, frozen before the law change. As long as your both happy then I think everything will be just fine.

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Jo i was worried you would all think we were selfish   you've put my mind at ease thanks girls


----------



## kelz2009

Lesbo_mum- I dont think you are being selfish at all, how can you be you are doing this to get your dream of having a baby, I dont think anyone has the right to judge whatever way we decide is best for us, Everyone is different and you will always have people judge whatever way we live our lives.
All the best for you and your dp


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Kelz... how are you? 

Does anyone know if its ok to drink camomile tea on the 2WW i love the stuff and its replaced my normal tea or coffee fix!!


----------



## BaT

Good luck for the insem tonight Em  

Curves Angel- sorry to hear that AF maybe on its way sending you both big   and  .  

Nismat- Thanks for the wisdom and encouragement.  I am pleased that we have been able to go straight into the second cycle as it has helped to deal with the BFN.  Unfortantly if this cycle doesn't work, we won't be able go straight into a third cycle   .  I am already more relaxed about the second cycle and hope that I will be able to stay this way when we get into the 2WW!!  

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

final post until tomorrow as the courier has just called to say the boys are on there way


----------



## curves angel

Wow lesbo_mum that's so exciting! We thought about using fertility 1st aswell but in the end DP wanted to go the clinic route. Everybody is different and it sounds like you've given it loads of thought, you have to do what's right for you. Wishing you loads of luck!

I'm not sure what my body is doing! Have had spotting and cramps all day. The nurse at the clinic said to rest up and still carry on with the gel and still go in on thursday for the test. DP broke and let me test today and it was a BFN  . I'm still not sure ad AF is so light and not like normal  .

Cx


----------



## Misspie

Em - Good luck for tonight and for your  

Curves - Sorry to hear your having A/F symptons. Lets hope something more positive comes from your app on Thursday! You never know   Try and stay positive!   

Bat - Glad things are progressing now for your 2nd cycle and lots of luck    for you and DW. Do you mind me asking, how come you won't be able to go into your 3rd if your current cycle doesn't work?? xx

Hows everyone elses 2ww?

xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hang in there *curves angel*, its best to wait until your OTD to know for sure.

*Nismat* - no probs with the questions... we realise it's a kinda unusual way of ttc! Our plan at the moment is that if one of us gets pregnant, the other will still keep ttc. It's purely down to our (well physically 'my') poor success so far. Realistically, we think we're going to have a hard time getting pregnant. If we did happen to be pregnant at the same time, it would be a gift from above that both of us managed to conceive at all!! Our only slight hang-up with having our babies around the same time would be that we wont get to re-experience the joy of a new baby as people normally would when continuing to extend their family a few years after their first born has arrived. That said, we just want our family - which ever way that happens - and will be delighted as long as we somehow get there one day!

I'd like to thank you all so much for all your positive comments regarding our decision to ttc together. We were expecting a few 'raised eyebrows' when we let you all know that's how we were going to proceed but everyone's been positive and interested, which has been lovely! In our 'real' life there's only me, dw & our kd who know we've moved onto home insems so it's a big help being able to share what's happening on here.

Love Lottie & Maz! x


----------



## jo36

Curves - really hoping and praying for you that you get  a change around in the next few days. Thinking of you   

Lottie - what a lovely message, really heartfelt. Really hope that one or both of you get good news in the next 2 weeks...   

jo x


----------



## nismat

I'm glad you didn't mind the question Lottie; it is definitely a relatively unusual way of ttc! Although actually, I did know another couple who did the same thing (both ttc at the same time with a known donor, who is their co-parent). It was their plan from the outset to hopefully get pregnant as close together as possible, so as to maximise their time with maternity leave etc. as a new family. Their children were born about 4-5 months apart I think (I've lost touch with them since). 
But I can see exactly where you're coming from with your feelings/plan of action for carrying on with TTC regardless of each other's outcome. When you've already TTC'd as long as you have, you know that you have to be in it for the long haul and that actually getting pregnant at all is pretty blooming miraculous. You get to be a lot more realistic/fatalistic about the chances of success after repeated failures don't you?   I'm absolutely sure that, in time, you and Maz will finally get your baby/ies - it may take a while doing it the at-home, unmedicated route, but it's a lot more "natural", and is after all essentially the same way that millions of women conceive all the time. I'm really pleased for you that you found your donor and were able to step back from all the medicalised pressure (and c*ck ups!), to be able to try at home. In many ways, I wish that I could do the same; I still think that I could conceive this way, given time, despite my supposedly low chances of success going the clinic route. Lack of sperm is so critical in making treatment choices!


----------



## BaT

Misspie-  Unfortantly it's going to come down to money!!!!  Although we both have good incomes we don't have THAT much disposal income (esp as LWC have just put there fees up massively!).  We are going to have to have a break to save some more money to continue treatment.  As much as I want a baby, I don't want to have massive debts when baby is born.   

We also have some funding coming up through the NHS and will hopefully be at the top of the waiting list Oct/ Nov time, so had agreed with each other, prior to starting treatment that we would complete 2 cycles and then wait for the funding, although I know if we had the money we would continue until the NHS funding came through.

B x

Add- Just re-read my post and if we had the money we wouldn't have even gone the NHS route, to save the funding for those that need it most.


----------



## Frenchy74

hi there

curves angel - so sorry to hear that af might be on its way and you tested neg today. I am thinking of you and am sending lots and lots of    and   for a change of outcome in the next few days. It must be so hard and i really feel for you.    

***** mum - hope everything is going well and welcome to the 2 ww. Hope you manage to stay saner that me!    

Been very emotional today and am very worried coz i keep on getting on a off sharp pains on my left. surely if i was pregnant i should not be in so much pain. Also a sensation of discomfort and as if something is there. i am really worried; anyone had those? what could it be? is it af? don;t remember pain like that on any other cycle. argh going mad!!! 

Hello and   and   to those who need them

Gini x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Morning Ladies

Well im now on my first 2ww and have a feeling its going to drag!

Last night was hilarious... we ended up with spermies everywhere and by god it smells doesnt it... YUK!!! I do have some worries as my bum slipped off the pillow so i had to move and think i lost some spermies on the puppy pad (thank god DP brought them home i would have freaked if we got sperm on the bed   ) 

Oh well what will be will be i guess... oh but you should have seen us it was so funny!

Hope everyone is holding up ok...

Em x


----------



## Frenchy74

hi there

just a short one from me to say af turned up this morning - initially not very strong so did test anyway but of course was bfp, af now in full flow (sorry tmi)

devastated as so didn't expect af to show up this morning. only now it has started am i getting the af symptoms i normally get but i'll have to remember the symptoms of the last week as poss af symptoms too

really emotional about it so haven't called the clinic yet. 

good luck to everybody else on the 2 ww - some bfps have got to happen!! 

Gini x


----------



## kelz2009

Lesbo_mum- Glad you had such a good time lol, Really hope it end in a bfp.

I could imagine me and my dp doing that the sperm would be everywhere is shouldnt be, it prob be like something about mary!!!


----------



## kelz2009

Frenchy- so sorry hun af turned up  , these 2ww are so hard. really wish u all the best on ur next cycle hun


----------



## curves angel

So sorry Gini, all I can say is I know what you're going through  


Code:


----------



## Pinktink

Lol Em you make me laugh so much  Love it! Glad it went well, and EWWWWW for the spermies!! I would have been the same if they'd spilled on our bed! Teehee!! Wish you loads of luck on your 2ww honey   xxx


----------



## whisks

Em - good luck on you 2ww. how did you get on using fertility 1st services? i was originally thinking of using them as i liked the idea of all being annon and not having to meet the donor, but then they changed the way they did things because of the hfea and made it so you had to contact the donor yourself so i decided to go down the clinic route (which i am very happy with now and have no problem with my child finding their bio dad when they are 18, but both options were on the cards for us when we first started to look into starting a family) it looks like fertility 1st has reverted back to the original way of doing things.
anyway sounds like you had fun! even if you did need pegs on ya noses  

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks guys..

Gini sorry for your BFN  

im now freaking out because we have 2 confirmed cases of swine flu at work and we have just sent another 3 people home now... 2 of them i have just spent a hour in a tiny room doing an exam....


----------



## curves angel

Hi.
I'm afraid af is here with a vengance. Rang the clinic and they said not to go in tomorrow as we live quite a way away and to do a hpt on Sunday to confirm the bfn. I'm not feeling so bad just looking forward to the next cycle with renewed hope. We're going to take a months break and then go again, in the meantime I'll be eating right and working out to turn myself into a lean, mean baby making machine! 

Em your experience with the spermies made me laugh so much! The smell makes me gag too! Maybe invest in some scented candles...teehee.

Good luck to all on the 2ww

Cx


----------



## lesbo_mum

awww curves sorry this cycle hasnt worked i hope the next one is the one for you guys!

The spermies were grim and i felt so dirty afterwards i really wanted a bath but didnt dare move for a hour and put a AF pad on from then until the morning so nothing escaped into bed


----------



## katena

Comedy!!

Did you have your legs in the air too??

This 2ww is a killer....ive got got pmt symptoms but no af as of yet..lets hope it doesnt come!!   

k


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena i   AF doesnt come hun! 

Yeah i had my legs up for a bit infact i had my legs all over the place  

our next delivery is on its way should be here about 8.15ish...


----------



## jo36

*Gini* - really sorry to hear about AF turning up . I thought you were on course for a good result. I've been enjoying your diary updates...  

*Curves* - And another AF raising her ugly head. But glad you're feeling positive about your next round of treatment 

*Em* - visions I have of you, legs akimbo!!! Hilarious...but I do wish you all the best on 2ww, and of course tonight. 

*Katena* - Good luck to you for your remaining waiting time.  you get a good outcome.

 

Xx


----------



## curves angel

Good luck to all on the 2ww. You've all been so kind and a great support, I'll still be nosing around while we're waiting for our next cycle. Hope you don't mind the odd post!

Cx


----------



## Misspie

Ohhh curves/Gini  sorry to hear about your big fat A/f coming along.    for your next cycle, and I look forward to reading your posts! 

Em - How did last night go?

Katena - how much longer do you have left?

L
x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna last night was much more relaxed and i stayed put for about a hour after with my bum up... but when i got up after a hour to go for a wee i ended up with spermies all down my legs.. i was totally grossed out!! Now worried they all escaped and it wont work... 

AF is due on the 28th which is suppose to be test day.. me and DP spoke about this this morning and decided we will be bad and test early on the 26th which is the sunday so im not upset for work etc.. 

Trying to stay positive and praying i breed like rabbits do


----------



## pem

em - they do escape hun...it still worked for me. It's not nice though is it?? Really smelly and sticky and acky....errrghhhhh....BUT worth it ten times over for that BFP..loads of


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Em.. i was just shocked by how far the little buggers go!! We had 2 quite large donations of about 8-9ml so im hoping some of it went in!


----------



## nismat

If you laid down for an hour after doing the deed, then all the decent sperm that were going to dso anything at all will have already started well on their way up through your cervix, and what you were actually getting in terms of icky dribble is just the seminal fluid (and all the dead/abnormal sperm). I'm sure you got the good stuff  
Semen does have a horrid smell doesn't it? It's been many a year since I last encountered it   but I still remember that smell.....


----------



## katena

Just think - you only need 1 strong swimmer to do the job     

Though that dribbling down the leg thing is unpleasant!!

Im only on day 8 after IUI - its dragging on!!! My clinic advise to test 19 days after IUI which is the 27th - but i'm gonna test on the 22nd which is 2 weeks exactly.

Hope everyone else is well!/

K


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh my gosh 8-9 mls is a huge donation!!  My donor used to produce 4 mls ish at the clinic and they commented that this was good. 2ml- about 4.5 mls is average!!

L x


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh right me and DP thought it didnt look alot   Now i bloody hope it was sperm... it looked like it and by god it def smelt like it!!


----------



## Misspie

I'm sure it was Em, and as they say - it only takes 1. Good luck on your 2ww.    

Quick question, with fertility first do they pre-test the sperm for sperm count before they accept donors. And how do you know if it's safe to use, as it's as fresh as fresh can be, and even though the donor has all his tests, he could have slept with anyone in the time from tests to donating?!
Don't mean to offend, just curious as I said! 

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Not offended Lorna at all... I understand what you mean and yes they do test there donor's i guess on the thing about the donor sleeping with people between tests im just trusting him... i picked a donor who has had successes with them before and also i spoke to lots of ladies who have used them and all were ok and got BFP's etc... we thought about it alot and i guess you could say we are foolish for trusting someone we dont know but i guess it just personal pref.


----------



## Misspie

Thanks for asking Em for reply.

i don't think your foolish at all. We were just as trusting with our KD, and there are many of us out there that do it.  It's great to hear that he's previously had BFP's, which is great news for you! Fingers crossed you get one too   

You have seemed to have done lots of reaserch and spoken to plenty of people about fertility first!!

As I said...hope I haven't offended, and you can give me a good kick when we finally meet  

No different then having a one night stand I suppose!   hehe

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

I'd obviously love to get a BFP but we have already planned what will happen if we dont get one... we are going to have our holiday in september then do 2 more attempts with fertility 1st then move onto IUI at the Esperance or poss IVF egg sharing somewhere. Im a real planned in case you guys havent noticed


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone - mind if i gate crash and join you on the 2 week wait? 

I'm doing egg share IVF - had embryo transfer yesterday - got two embies currently on board (and hoping they stay there!!). One's a grade 2, and the other's a grade 2/3. They said 3's average, so both ok quality wise. The other 3 i had were rubbish (dividing too quickly, which apparently can be a sign of chromosomal/genetic problems. I blame the sperm   !) so nothing in the freezer.

So i'm now on the dreaded 2 week wait. I'm determined not to analyse every twinge/weird feeling etc, and am definitely NOT testing early.  I've told Laura to hold me to this, no matter what i say!!

Test date is Sunday 2nd August. Fingers crossed!!!    

Lisa x


----------



## Benetton

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too Lisa

BB x


----------



## jo36

Good to hear ET went well for you Lisa. Good luck on your 2ww - hope you keep some sort of sanity!!  

Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

welcome to your 2ww Lisa glad ET went well... im already going insane and i actuallly think DP is worse than me   I know this isnt going to work for me but she thinks it will lol  

I   you get your BFP hun


----------



## katena

Well - it isnt 2nd time lucky for us. AF started yesterday. it is really hard dealing with all of this!!!



k


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena so sorry for your BFN hun... TTC sucks at times doesnt it


----------



## MandMtb

*Curves angel, Frenchy and Katena*    I am really sorry about you BFN's.

*Em*, well done on the insem and good luck on the 2ww 

*Lisa*, Glad to hear your embryo transfer went well and wishing you luck on 2ww 
*
LottieMaz*, how are you and DW on the 2ww? When is test date?

Hope I not missed anyone, is there anyone else currently on 2ww?

Hopefully I will soon be joining the 2ww'ers again, just waiting for surge which should be here any day now.

S x


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

How are you all copin gon the 2ww?

Really Sorry Katana/Curves and Gini to hear about your BFN's.  Lots of  and   for your next cycle! 

Welcome to the 2ww Lisa, how you feeling after your ET? You had a good batch, just a shame you didn't have any put in the freezer for later! 

I can't wait to join you all!

Who's next on the testing front? No updated list!!!

xxx


----------



## lmb15

*Curves angel , gini and katena* - sorry about the outcome this cycle 

*Em* - when's your test date?

Mine's 2nd August. Aagghh!!! Feeling ok so far, though my boobs are getting quite sore - those pesky pessaries 

I'm new to this thread so not sure who else is testing, or when, so apologies for not mentioning everyone else on the 2WW!!

Right, i'm going to chill on my last day off before going back to work tomorrow. Wish i was a part-timer!!!

Good luck to all,

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lisa- test date is 28th July... but me and DP have decided to test on the 26th which is the sunday to have time to get over it by work on monday... I hate this waiting its so much worse than i thought it would be and you cant help by examine everything... im actually driving myself insane  

Lottiemaz and DP must be due another test date soon  

I really hope we manage to get some BFP's on this board as im sure we are due some now!!


----------



## curves angel

Kat- so sorry it's a BFN  

Sorry I'm about to have a major rant  . We can't get a follow up consultation until the 8th September. I did want a break but not that flipping long.  AAAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misspie

Ohhh curves, I'm sorry to hear that!  

can you not keep pushing them for a cancellation?! Who are you doing your cycle with?

X


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh curves hun thats pants   

Are u with LWC?? i thought there appointment times were suppose to be good?


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

Sorry i haven't been posting for the last few days - i have kinda needed a bit of a break from it all. Thank you very much to everyone who has posted a nice message. 

In a weird way, although very sad and gutted, the last few days have been good in the sense that I know i am not pregnant so the crazyness of am i or am i not disappeared. 

I am trying again this cycle - have got day 9 scan on thursday. I am excited and scared at the same time but determined not to let those feelings get in the way of hopefully making my dream come true! 

I am so sorry for you KAtena - it is hard indeed and apart from saying that i really feel for you, i don;t think there is much more i can say! 

curves angel - am i right in understanding that you can't try again until september? that's really rubbish for you. at least at the jr, once you're in the process, you don;t need to wait! 

Lesbomum, Lottie and Maz - hope you're doing ok and the 2 ww is not driving you too crazy. Thinking of you and sending you lots of   that you get a bfp! 

lisa - welcome and good luck also to you.   for a bfp

Misspie and Mandmtb - hope you get onto the 2 ww soon! fingers crossed. 

Jo - thanks for saying that you enjoyed my diaries. I have been wondering if i should do it again or not. I have been wondering if writing about the 2 ww actually makes me think about it too much but i have decided to do it again and see how it goes. 

Gini x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone!
Sorry I've not posted for a while, I made the 'mistake' of getting an iPhone so I use it to check in on you all everyday but I find it a bit too fiddly to post a reply! I do love it tho, highly recommended!!

So sorry to read of all the BFN's over recent days. I think I may be about to join you as I had a bit of spotting today. A/F isn't due until Wed but I fear the spotting is a bit too late for a potential implantation bleed. I've done so well this 2ww too, hardly (well, almost hardly) thought about it. So much so that I carried 30 large buckets of water to fill a paddling pool on Friday (in 30 trips - not all at once, lol!) and then DW & I redecorated our bedroom on Sunday!
DW's a/f is due on Friday but she feels like it might be on its way too. She's getting clumsy, which is one of her PMT symptoms.

Lesbo_mum - our test dates are July 23rd (me) & 25th (dw) if we make it that far!

Hope everyone else is ok & resisting the pee sticks!!   

Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Lottiemaz,

Your good to steer clear of pee sticks im already having to resist and OTD is not until the 28th  

ooo a i phone sounds nice havent had chance to play with one yet but i have heard they are suppose to be good


----------



## TwoBumps

It's fab, I'm typing this reply on it now! I just did a longer post about our good news which was a bit fiddly but for brief replies and catching up on other people's news, it's great!


----------



## curves angel

Hi All.

Gini- good to hear from you and good luck this time. Got everything crossed for you. I also enjoyed your diary, hope you another one.

Lottie & Maz- hope your AF's don't show up. Sounds like you've kept busy though!

Em- hope you're not too insane on your 2ww. Stay away from the pee sticks!

Misspie- Hope you're Ok. We are with Bourn Hall near Cambridge, I assumed once we were in the system that was it but it appears we can't try again until we've had our follow up.

I've calmed down now. Had a good cry and DP reminded me that I wanted to take a break anyway. It's 7 weeks away so in the grand scheme of things I suppose that's not so long. I've set myself a challenge to lose a stone and stay


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done curves sounds very positive hun...

Im not daft enough to pee on sticks yet lol although its tempting i know its just pointless lol


----------



## MandMtb

Just a quick post to let you ladies know I am now on 2ww again! I had 2nd IUI today!

S x


----------



## katena

oooh...good luck mandmtb!!!

Step away from the pee sticks girls!!!!    

Karen


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck S!!


----------



## BaT

Good Luck MandMtb,

I should be on my second 2WW on Thursday (all going well!).

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Im actually going insane here... i've already tried testing this morning   it was a BFN im not due to test until 28th!! dunno what is wrong with me   

Next cycle i am not going to be like this... going to do acupunture and go into it with a good PMA and dont be so neg


----------



## TwoBumps

Mandmtb Good luck and welcome to the madness!
BaT Fingers crossed for Thurs hun!
Lesbomum Ur so naughty   lol!

Well my AF is due today. I was spotting on Mon for an hour but nothing since... Will prob get AF within an hour now Ive dared type that. Will test in the morning if it's still not shown up but trying to be realistic! I've had to change my day 2 blood test that I'd booked for 2mrw to Fri!! Why does the witch mess with us like this

Lottie x


----------



## Misspie

Good Luck MandMtb, fingers crossed for you this time!!

Do we have an updated list?! If I got 5 i'll go through and do one for you lovely ladies! 

xx


----------



## Misspie

*Lottie * - 23rd Jul
*Maz* - 25th Jul
*Emma* - 28th Jul
*Lisa* - 2nd Aug
*MandMtb* - 4th Aug

Am I missing anyone, Whisks & BAT waiting for updates from you this week? 

If I'm wrong or missing anyone, nudge me and I'll update the list above please let me know!

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Lorna!

Lottie has she arrived yet??


----------



## whisks

hello all

i will have my ec on friday so all being well et next week (prob monday but don't really know for sure yet)

Em - you have been a naughty girl   you must resist the urge to pee on a stick

BaT - good luck for thursday

MandMtb - have got fingers and toes crossed for you   

take care everyone 

whisks xx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello! It's Lynn...

Just popped in to be the    Em - if you really can't resist the urge to pee on a stick - go to a wood and get some twigs and start peeing on them!! Them being half price in tesco is not an excuse lol!

Good luck everyone - we can't wait to join you


----------



## lesbo_mum

are they lol i got mine BOGOF in boots first response ones i actually have 8 pee sticks in the house lol 4 superdrug ones, 2 first response and 2 clear blue digi... oh well i've stocked up for next time also lol


----------



## BaT

Em- Keep away from the pee sticks!!!  

Went for a scan today and the follies arn't growing as fast this month so it looks as thou insem will now be on Saturday.  I have another scan on friday so will know more then.  On the plus size I have two follies growing evenly this month where as last month the day before insem I had one big one (19mm) and one small (12mm).  Hopefully having two around the same size might increase my chances.  

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

anyone had mouth ulcers in the 2ww and gone onto get a BFP i have about 6 of them which appeared yesterday and i never get them..


----------



## kelz2009

I had them lesbo_mum not sure if it was anything to do with bfp, mind you I had everything lol


----------



## lesbo_mum

lol well we know why now dont we little "miss packing triplets in her oven"  

I guess i'll find Tuesday if there due to a BFP


----------



## jo36

I suffer from mouth ulcers Em, but its when I'm stressed and run-down... do you think you're stressing about Tues?! Could be why.

Good luck for Tues.   for you and Dp.

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

stressing about tuesday lol who me never   oh well i guess we'll soon find out eh


----------



## TwoBumps

Ok, so A/F still hasn't shown up and I KNOW it's now 15 days since I ovulated. Did a test this morning and got a BFN. WTF? Got day 2/3 blood test booked for 2mrw, based on my ovulation date. Like I said before, why does the witch mess with us like this? If I hadn't booked the blood test she would've arrived like clockwork!
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

oooo Lottie i hope she's not arrived for another reason.. im not gonna say it cause it'll tempt fate but keep us updated!


----------



## Misspie

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh praying lots for you Lottie!!

x


----------



## Benetton

for you Lottie

BB x


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok. Never thought i'd say this but the 2ww is really getting to me  
I did a test today to see if the HCG is out of my system (had it 10 days ago), and it is. So at least if i do give in and test a day or so early and it's positive (      ) i'll know it's not the trigger as that's well and truly gone . Do i sound a bit mental??!!
Laura's actually more crazy than me, and all she can think about is the embryos and whether they're going to implant and grow or not. Probably cos she's off work at the minute, so isn't as preoccupied as me in the day time. Bless her!!
Well, sometimes i think it's gonna work and sometimes i think it won't. Just wish i knew. I hate waiting for things!!!  

How's everyone else's nerves holding up?

Lottie - hope the blood test brings good news
Maz - good luck for saturday

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lisa your not mad hun i've done 3 HPT's since Tuesday...all BFN im going   It is all i can think about so much so i took today off work as i felt so drained.. dont think i'll go tomorrow either


----------



## lmb15

Em - glad i'm not the only crazy girl!!!           
X


----------



## Frenchy74

Hi all


Lottie and Maz - very best of luck; Lottie, fingers crossed for you. Let's hope the blood test brings some good news!    

Kelz - are you expecting triplets? Have i read this well?   If so, OMG and wow, congratulations  . You must be over the moon if not a tiny bit freaked that you're gonna have 3. I am so pleased for you and your dp! How is it going? Are you feeling well?

Emma/Lisa/MandMtb - hang in there! Lots of       coming your way! 

Jo - have yu had your scan yet? How is it going? Hope you're well and the lo(s) too!  

BaT - hope your follies hurry up growing!   

Sorry if i don;t mention everybody. Sending lots of   and   to everybody who needs them

About me - I haven't had a brilliant day but just spent ages writing about it on my diary so in short, been told today that i show signs of pcos on left ovary, may need ivf to conceive but am too fat for it anyway so need to loose weight. Sorry for the negative tone but don;t feel too great. For more details, if you want them, have a quick look at my diary. 

Gini x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi all,
Just a quick post to let u know that a/f came this afternoon. No idea why she was late, but who am I to question?? At least my blood test and scan can go ahead as planned tomorrow! Nite everyone x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Gini..   i'll have a look at your diary... dont worry i fall into the 2 fat catigory at well.. i need to start dieting again as im getting fatter again  

Lottie... sorry its a BFN but goodluck with the bloods for today


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh BTW im still testing and getting BFN's so i've now decided im gonna stop testing and wait for AF to come... oh well at least i will be able to drink on holiday  

Also having a moment of panic and thinking maybe we should just go back to plan A and go with the clinic....


----------



## Benetton

Hey *****-mum

Sorry to hear you are getting BFN's... STOP TESTING!! LOL... it's horrible isnt it... I have decided that I will not test and will just wait for AF to arrive as I am totally convinced it will this month. 

I know it may sound weird but I think by me not rushing out to buy tests and constantly looking for signs this time round it feels like I am not allowing Disappointment to have me where it wants me....All full of hope. 

In some weird way I feel like, by me keeping one foot on the ground and remembering past disappointments that crushed me so much so to the point of laying on the bathroom floor       "why" when after that agonising 2WW AF returns with a   , I feel somewhat in control....Even though I am not.  

For instance this weekend I have a BBQ and most will be drinking alcohol now in the past during my 2WW I would not drink a drop of alcohol but even though I am not a drinker I will have a glass or two of white wine  tomorrow and I will be taking a bottle of Shloer white grape to have after that.

Trying to stay positive but not so hopefull that I am devastated again....

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun 


lmb15 - hows it going? 

BB x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Bobina.. this is my first 2ww and i never thought it woulld be this bad but i feel rotton and i kept saying i wouldnt build my hopes up but i have so so much   I have to keep thinking i already have so much and it was only my first attempt so many people take loads of attempts to get pg so i have hope yet... im just gonna relax forget about babies, enjoy my holiday, i've also booked in a back massage next thursday at champneys as a cheer myself up treat.


----------



## BaT

Lesbo_mum - you are only day 10 post insem, hence even with the most sensitive pee sticks you could be getting a BFN, even if you are BFP.   The clinics generally give a OTD of 16 days after IUI, so on those calculations your OTD is 30 July. I wouldn't give up yet!!! Although I know from experience that it is best to prepare yourself for the BFN as early as poss!!!

Update on me-  Just got back from the clinic and follies growing nicely so insem tomorrow.  Been a little stressed as DW is working tomorrow but she has been able to change the rota so she can come (benefits of being the boss!!!). 

Hope all well with everyone else.

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo BaT i hope all goes well and can insem tomorrow...

I know im only 10DPO but i just feel like AF is coming she is due 28th so if i make it past that i guess i'll test again but i have decided i am def going to leave the pee sticks alone until AF doesnt show up.


----------



## katena

Its really hard lesbo_mum - im a terrible early tester!! On both of our IUI's i tested early and got 2 BFN's.

I am trying to convince myself of the correlation between testing early and a BFN so next time i wont test early and should get a BFP!! Haha! Silly i know!!!

All hope is not lost though so keep positive!!   

karen


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Karen   i know there is no way im testing early next time its just made me miserable and harder to live with


----------



## BaT

Hi all,

Have just got back from insem.  The whole process went so much smoother this time, right from getting there, having the insem and getting home.  Now on the dreaded 2WW!!!!


How's everyone else going?

B x


----------



## jo36

Good luck BaT - hope you get through the next two weeks without too much stress. Hoping you get your BFP this time     

Jo x


----------



## BaT

Thanks Jo

Am really hoping but know after last time that I can't get my hopes up.

I am alot calmer this time around but know that the 2WW will get to me but am trying not to think about it!!!!  The insem today went really well after a bad one first time round so hope that might help.  

B x


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

ok so i am now officialll on the 2ww test date is 8th august.
i only had my egg collection yesterday and 8 eggs were collected, 4 for me and 4 for my recip', the clinic phoned this morning and told me that as only two of my eggs had fertilised that it was best for my embies to be transfered today as they are better off in me rather than in a petri dish. i just   for a bfp now

im gonna be good and wait till test date as im a bit of a stickler to the rules.

BaT we can compare notes on our 2ww, im glad it all went well for you today i am   for both of us x

hope everyone else is ok and keeping away from the pee sticks!! (you know who you are lol)

whisksxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

lol pee sticks who me   i have been good and havent done one today and am not gonna do one until Tuesday if AF doesnt show up lol im getting AF pains so i know she is coming


----------



## BaT

whisks- Welcome to the 2WW.  If you are anything like me, you are about to enter a two week roller coaster of emotions!!!  Sending you   and   . Def   for us both!

Em- I can hardly talk when it comes to staying away from the pee sticks. DW tried to tell me today that I can't test until OTD, I told her 'Like hell!!!'  Will try and hold out as long as possible but know I will probably surcome around day 13-14!!!  

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

lol BaT i lasted all of 5 mins not peeing on sticks.. DP had me doing another one half hour ago and guess what its another BFN... i told her not to bother but she wanted to do one so i did it but didnt even hang about for the result and went and made dinner lol


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi everyone,

lesbo_mum - how's things? I noticed uv put BFN on ur signature but it's not ur OTD until 28th.. has something happened?

Jo - how are you hun? It's a horrible, worrying thing ur going thru but also a very common, normal experience for many women. I think your morning sickness is a great sign that your pregnancy hormones are still raging! xx

whisks, BaT & Em - fingers crossed for you too! Hope ur not going too mad!

My DW started her a/f  on Thursday (same day as me, I was a day late & she was a day early!!) so two BFN's for us again.

We went for my day 2 scan on Fri (prior to planning our NHS IVF cycle - still can't believe they've said yes!!) Guess what...? The sonographer asked if I have PCOS!!  I said, "Not that we know of & I've had plenty of vaginal scans over the last 2 years" She told us that my right ovary is larger than normal & has a typical appearance of PCOS, with 9 follicles already showing (on day 2 of my cycle) and they're in a 'string of pearls' pattern around the edge of my ovary. Had some blood tests done to confirm it but she said she's pretty certain I have it as I have other symptoms of it too! How come LWC have never mentioned it!?!
She said if it's confirmed, they'll prescribe me with Metformin prior to the start of the IVF cycle as it has been shown to improve egg quality & reduce miscarriage rates for women with PCOS. Well, that was a shocker, I can tell you!! 

Good old NHS, hey!? Thank God they agreed to treat us or we could have carried on not knowing this important info forever!

Lottie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lottie some people discover that they have polycycstic ovaries but not polycyctsic ovary syndrome- this happened to one of the single ladies who went to the BRidge to discover this as well, she then got OHSS on her first IVF cycle, it might be worth contacting LWC for a copy of your notes and ask if there is any indication that you might have polycystic ovaries. How were you responding to drugs as well
There is a thread on here for PCO and PCOS ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Good Luck with the NHS cycle
L x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lottie that is shocking that a NHS dr said that within your first visit but LWC couldnt pick it up after all you times with them    I never thought LWC sound all there cracked up to be heard so many one size fits all storys  

I've changed my signature as i can feel AF is coming now and im still getting BFN on tests.. i must have tried every test on the market


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone,

Lottie I had something similar picked up on my first scan at the LWC. One of my ovaries was looking to be polycystic, but the other was fine. They have said that they will manage this by giving me a scan on day four of jabbing, and then if need be, my drug dosage can be lowered. They have said they will carefully moniter me with more scans than usual and will make any changes if the scans indicate this is needed.

Em - I don't think it's fair to say that the LWC have a 'one size fits all' approach at all. I have been treated as an individual, and my IVF cycle will be managed and tailored to fit around my needs - i.e altering my drug dosage accordingly. Yes there are some negative experiences from people who have been treated there, however this is true of every clinic. There are also lots more very positive experiences too. I have nothing but praise for them, especially with how they have dealt with us since we expressed our unhappiness after our initial appointment. Every time I phone I speak to a nurse who knows us and our individual case, they always phone back when they say they will and we've never had to wait for an appointment. Obviously I haven't had my treatment yet so can't comment fully, but believe the LWC to be an excellent clinic who definatly treat me as an individual.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Amber

Im only commenting on some of the fairly shocking things i have heard on here i obviously cant personally comment so probably overstepped the mark there with my opinion but i honestly do think they charge an arm and a leg for bog standard service that any other clinic would give... I personally think the way your initial appointment went with them was shocking and for the amount of money you guys are going to part with it never should have happened... thank god it wasnt me he spoke to like that i would have had his balls on that table in a vice  

i dont think they should charge so much for something that they know they can charge what they want for.. its wrong and unfair 

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em,

Yes our initial appointment was very disappointing - however, our complaint could not have been dealt with any better. We were called back within a day and apologised to, and then offered another free appointment with the director of the clinic who was really lovely and listened to all of our concerns. The doctor we had the initial appointment with has apologised to us aswell, and I personally feel that the whole thing was dealt with very well, and very quickly.

Yes they are a very expensive clinic, but for us, we feel it's worth paying for as they are near to us and easy to get to. They also have good results for their treatments and no waiting list for donor sperm. 

I understand where you are coming from but don't feel it's fair to label them as a 'bad clinic' because some people aren't happy with the service they recieved there.

Amber xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

fair comment maybe im wrong to judge them... i think im just in a rubbish mood and today im just feeling sorry for myself where as yesterday i just hated everyone lol


----------



## lmb15

Em - when are you testing? I'm having my bloods taken friday morning so will know for sure whether this ivf lark has worked or not by friday afternoon. i've got a funny crampy feeling today though so think it may be AF coming (hard to tell cos i don't normally get any AF pains at all.)
Hope everyone else is ok.
Is there anyone else testing this week? I lose track of things on here as so many posts!!!
Lisa x


----------



## BaT

Hi Everyone,

Thought I would update this list as there are a few new names since the last list was done (me included!!)-

*Emma* - 28th Jul
*Lisa *- 2nd Aug
*MandMtb* - 4th Aug
*Whisks*- 8th Aug
*BaT*- 9th Aug

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Sending everyone on there 2WW big  and  for a good result!!!


----------



## whisks

hello

thanks BaT for doing a new list, we certainly needed it

lots of  and  for all on the 2ww

i hope you are all ok today  

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks for the new list BaT!

Im in a really bad mood so im sorry if i seem snappy or short..... AF is coming i can feel her i did another test today and still BFN so def nothing for us this month.. so im feeling a little sorry for myself today  

However im just going to consentrate on my weight and enjoy my holiday and start with the clinic in September... we tried to bring our appointment forward but there fully booked until when our original appointment is booked for... i do also have a massage as champneys to look forward to on Thursday and start my acupunture at the end of August.. onwards and upwards hey guys...

Good luck to those of you on the 2ww and i really   you all get BFP's   

Em x


----------



## BaT

Sending you big  .  

BFN's are hard to deal with.  I was lucky as we jumped straight into a new treatment cycle so I had that to focus on and didn't have time to focus on the BFN.  You certainly sound as thou you have got lots of nice things coming up that you can focus on.  I don't know how I will cope if I get a BFN this time as we will be having a break before the next round of treatment. 

Look after yourself.  It will happen one day!

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks hun..

Hopefully you will get your BFP this time hun.. whatever happens we'll all be here for you!

Em x


----------



## BaT

Thanks 

B x


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies,

Thought I'd come back on board as had a bit of a break and just had 10 days off work aswell so feeling refreshed and positive. been trying to catch up on the thread and one thing sticks out - Kelz triplets - OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I physically gasped when I read it. Congratulations to you both. I did not know you could do a stimulated IUI. There must be a greater risk of multiple births with that than IVF if you are stimulating loads of eggs and then putting in a few million sperm. Maybe I've got the wrong end of the stick. Anyway I hope you keep well. 

Emma - sorry you got a BFN but I did have to laugh when you were talking about the whole sperm thing and everyone was grossed out about it - what a bunch of lesbians  . I must admit my heterosexual days are too long ago for me to remember all that stuff 

Good luck to everyone else awaiting their test dates xx


----------



## welshginge

Hi everyone, soz I haven't been too chatty lately the Mrs thinks I'm obsessed as I read these boards all the time (she's in the shower so I'm sneaking on - hehe!) Our 2WW started today, I was inseminated on fri (hurt like hell), got the surge on sat & inseminated today (didn't hurt as much). Our clinic isn't open on weekends which stressed me out at first but I'm ok with it now. So    it works. Good luck to everyone - whether on a 2WW or not! xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Lottie and Maz, and Em, sorry to hear your BFN's   

Moo, welcome back hun  

To everyone else on 2ww lots of  

I'm now half way through 2ww, but having a negative day.. not had any symptons at all   Also whilst I am much more relaxed and positive generally (but not today) on this 2ww I am still worrying about things such as things I have lifted, having coffee etc and I have just read on another thread your not suppose to have fried egg and I had one yesterday... I just didnt think d'uh! 

I cant wait till test day just to know 

S x


----------



## whisks

hello

so sorry to all with bfn's  


welshgirl welcome to the 2ww   sending you lots of  

mandmtb im glad im not the only paranoid one, its a nightmare isn't it. im really bored at the moment as theres so much i want to do  
            like diy and going out with the dogs but not allowed to also i am out of work so not got much to do, oh well its worth it!

good luck to all on 2ww   

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie

Sorry to hear bout your BFMN's (Lottie and Maz, and Em)

Welcome back to a couple of you, and   for the ones of you that are back on the 2WW!

Lisa, how you feeling? Every day must be dragging for you at the mo, especially after yesterday!

I'm not looking forward to this whole 2WW, my body is so emotional at the moment, that I just don't know what to do with myself. Without even starting the other treatment! I would hate to be my DW when i do!

xxx


----------



## jo36

Em, Lottie and Maz - sorry to hear about your BFN's.    Thinking of you.

And good luck for the remainders of the 2ww's, hope time goes quickly for you.   

Lisa - certainly sounds like good news for you! OTD not long now!!!   

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks everyone... im alot happier today... had a bit of a weep with DP last night when i got home but today im fine... I keep telling myself it was only our first attempt and in actual fact i think deep down im happy it didnt work as it means we can use the clinic and use a ID realise donor which as much as i said didnt bother me i think it actually did alot if im honest... just my personal issues i think  

So i hope you dont mind me hanging about on here still even thou im not gonna be on a 2ww for a while yet.. which is also good because oh my god its stressful and it actually drove me mad.. literally!!

good luck to all those on the 2ww... i can feel some April babies on the horizon!!

Em x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hi everybody

Sorry i haven't written anything for a few days. I have had a few busy days and been trying to get my thoughts together re possible PCOS. I have updated my diary for those who want more detail so won;t bore you on here as well  

Firstly so sorry for the recent BFNs -      to Em, Lottie and Maz. Thinking of you and wishing you best of luck for your next tx whenever it is.

Best of luck to those of you who are on their 2 ww - Lisa, MandMtb, Whisks and BaT - sending lots and lots of   and  . We are due a few BFPs so i really hope they come your way!

Jo - how are things? Not long until the scan. BEt you can't wait!! Hope it goes well  

Big hello to those I haven't mentioned. Sending   and   to those who need them!

Gini x


----------



## lmb15

Hi all,
Got more brown mucus like stuff today (sorry if tmi!!), and crampy pains. Really, really hoping it's just the emby/embies snuggling in and not nasty AF coming    Got my blood test this evening,     it's good news.
Hope you're all ok.
Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck lisa!


----------



## blueshoes

Hi Ladies,

Can I join y'all on the 2ww?
Today is officially the first day of our 2WW and I'm going to try my very hardest not to ask mrs blueshoes to test early!

I'm really bad at this  waiting thing , but since this is our 7th 'go' I'm going to try to not get my hopes up....

Good luck to all the ladies in waiting xx


----------



## Guest

Hiya blueshoes
You must have the patience of a saint to be on attempt number 7 - I hope this is the one for you both


----------



## blueshoes

Thanks Moo!

It has been a long process! It feels like we've been trying for years.

Maybe this one will be the one... Now I've just got to find something else to think about for a couple of weeks


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck Blueshoes hopefully it'll be 7th time lucky for Mrs Blueshoes


----------



## lmb15

Hi all - got my blood results: HCG is 124!!! It was 54 on Monday so has just more than doubled in 48hrs which is normal. Yippee!!!! So for the minute i have a   though i'm still only 12 days post transfer....

This 2ww has nearly killed me (and it's not even officially over), so no idea how you've gone through so many blueshoes - you must be made of strong stuff!! Fingers crossed for you and the other 2ww'ers.    
Lisa x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

That is fantastic news Lisa and congratulations on your 
L x


----------



## lmb15

Thanks L. It still hasn't really sunk in yet, and don't think it will till i see heartbeat/s on the first scan. Assuming i get that far!!!
Lisa x


----------



## blueshoes

Congratulations, Lisa!!

I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## whisks

congratulations lisa im really happy for you  

blueshoes welcome to the 2ww, im only on my very first 2ww and its driving mad already so you really must have the patience of a saint got my fingers crossed for you.

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie

Congratulations Lisa & Laura.  

I'm sure all will be fine. When would you likely now have your 1st scan? 2 weeks time?

Its great news..! 

xxxx


----------



## lmb15

Thanks *misspie, whisks* and *blueshoes*. Still not sunk in yet!! Rang nurture, and they want me to test again on sunday (my official test date) and ring them monday morning. They've provisionally booked me in for a scan on friday 21st august at my request - my birthday's on 22nd so wanted to know if it was good/bad news before then so we can tell our parents. Don't think i'll believe it's really happened till the scan.
This is all so surreal!!!!
How you all doing?

Lisa x


----------



## whisks

lisa - im doing fine ish! one minute im feeling really positive and then the next got those nasty neg thoughts, i've been ok otherwise til last night i woke up with really bad cramps around my uterus area and the tops of my legs, felt a bit like af pains but much worse i was doubled up. anyway sorry tmi but i think it was just gas prob caused by progesterone. i feel ok now.

i hope your bfp stays on test date, i bet you cant wait for the scan

take care 
whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

*Whisks* - i was the same, felt really positive for the first 4 days after embryo transfer, and even thought we might be having twins!! But then i had this overwhelming feeling that it hadn't worked, as did laura. Then i got the cramps and spotting and really thought it was all over. Thing is, i'm normally a very level headed person and i never get stressed, but the 2ww has made me mental!!! The rest of the ivf process didn't bother me at all, just the 2ww (which isn't even officially over!!).
Fingers crossed you'll be fine. I would say that the second week goes quicker, but that would be a bare faced lie!!!
Good luck.   
Lisa x


----------



## kelz2009

congratulations Lisa on  , thats great news. Hope you have sticky bean or beans there and you have healthy pregnancy x

Whisks- maybe you are having implatation pains, when I read back through my diary I had pains on day 5 and day 9 of 2ww, so this must have been when my 3 were implanting. Really hope you get bfp hun x

Blueshoes- hope this is your lucky cycle and you get bfp- you really do deserve it x

MandMtb- how are you, hope you not finding it too stressful. dont forget stay away from pee sticks   hope you get bfp x

Hows everyone else doing? Hope you are all ok x


----------



## whisks

yeah it did cross my mind that it may have been implant pains but who knows? on a normal cycle my period would start about now but not sure if it would be delayed anyway cus of all the meds? so every time i get even slight af type pains i think its on its way.

lisa you made me laugh about the second week NOT going faster

i have to admit i have been thinking of doing maybe a little test but i wont as i know it would be completly pointless as hcg prob still in system from trigger shot anyway. i am going  

whisks


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - trigger is usually gone by day 12 or 14. Not that i am going to conodone you testing early!! I had crampy pains too, which was likely implantation. I'm sure you'll be fine.  
Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

Hey Whisks looks like we're going through 2WW together - almost. My test day is 2 days after yours. This week has gone so slow it is unreal. Having a blood test test tomorrow to check progesterone - then another loooong week next week. 

I'm fed up of wishing I had symptoms.


----------



## whisks

welshginge - got my fingers crossed for you, it really does go slow doesn't it. my clinic hasn't said anything about a blood test during 2ww but i guess they all do things their own way.

lisa - i promise i wont test (too) early, thats the best i can do lol

whisks xx


----------



## welshginge

The blood test is to make sure I did ovulate (although I took clomid). Don't really understand it myself - I hate needles to!!

Hopefully we get our BFP's!!


----------



## MandMtb

Welcome to the 2ww *blueshoes*, best of luck to you and Mrs blueshoes

*Lisa*, congratulations on the BFP&#8230; sending lots of for bean to stay sticky.
*
Whisks*, *welshginge* *BaT* and others on 2ww wishing you lots of 

Thanks for all the messages&#8230;.I am struggling on the 2ww, I found the first week easy but am now swaying from being positive to super negative. These last few days are going to be HARD, I have had a little cry for the past few nights... it's the not knowing which is hard. I have not really had any symptons at all, which makes me negative. Not sure any of these mean anything but I am having a tightness in chest which is probably anxiety and also have cervical mucus most days, oh and am super spotty, nice eh?!

I tested on day 13 last month, and intended to do the same this time but it falls on Monday, so not sure whether to do Sunday (day 12) first to prepare myself or just wait till day 13. What do you all think?

Love S x


----------



## BaT

Congrats Lisa on the  .

Hi and goodluck to all on there 2WW.

I thought I would find this 2WW easier but I think that I am finding it harder!!! I am doing good and not analysing every twinge or slight pain/ feeling of sickness but am finding it lots harder in other ways.  I was so positive the first was going to work and when it didn't I threw myself into this next cycle.  Now I keep thinking about what is going to happen if it doesn't work.  Things are really hard at work at the moment which is making it all that little bit harder.  

I am only day 5 today!!! So still quite a few more days before I can do a test, that will have meaningful results.  Haven't talked to DW yet about what day I am going to test- it will depend on her shifts!  

Blueshoes- I really admire you and Mrs Blueshoes.  I don't think that I would be able to remain sane after 6 BFN!!!

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo Lisa congrats on the    

S good luck hun hold in there... dont test early you'll drive yourself mad whatever the result  

Goodluck to everyone else hopefully they'll be lots of BFP's on here soon  

I've had my massage and OMG it was LUSH!!!! So relaxed now


----------



## jo36

Fantastic news *Lisa*!! You and Laura must be over the moon. The worrying doesn't stop now, I'm afraid to say, just a different sort of worrying. I'll be pleased once I've got the scan over with and can actually see a LO! I'm sure you'll be the same! Hope the symptoms kick in soon to make it feel more real. 

Stick with it *S* - I know how hard the 2ww is, but I didn't get any real symptoms that early on so was convinced it hadn't worked. No symptoms isn't a bad sign, so chin up...  I tested on day 13 this time, day 11 on my other BFP with Milly! Good luck...

*B* - 2 ww are horrible, and no matter how much you think you are going to be better the next time, it still affects you totally. It plays silly buggers with your head. I found the second week a bit easier this time so hopefully you will too  Good luck...
*
Whisks, Welshginge and Blueshoes* - Good luck to you all, really hope you all get positive results very soon.

Jo x


----------



## Belbs

Hello,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I haven't got full membership yet but will try and do that later!

My test date is 15/08/09 and am finding the tww extremely hard this time! It is my 3rd time and my DW has donated her eggs to me each time. This cycle was not good. From 30 follicles there was only one egg!  
We had ET on day one on 30/07/09. I have been in bed since and very bored!! 

It is great to find you all on here and to know I am not alone.

Good luck to you all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

Hi Belbs! This is my first 2WW and last week drove me mad!! I've had DIUI and my test date is next monday (although I will test on sunday).

I feel much more relaxed this week as I am sure it hasn't worked this time.

I assume your having IVF so best of luck and welcome!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Belbs.. Welcome to the thread!! Dont panic hun, one embie is all it takes!! There are plenty of FF that can prove it. Good luck with the rest of th 2ww!

3rd time lucky!! 
Natalie xxx


----------



## blueshoes

Welcome Belbs!!

The 2ww can be so hard and we can sympathise with what you're going through.

Mrs blueshoes' test date is 13/08/09, two days before yours....

I'm sending some positive thoughts your way and hoping you'll be 3rd time lucky x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Welcome Belbs!!

Hope you get your BFP hun as Natalie says it only takes the one embie   

S- Have you tested yet i noticed today is OTD for you!

Hope everyone else is holding up ok on here!


----------



## Belbs

Thank you all for your positive messages.  

I'll be thinking of you all too and hoping for good results and symtoms soon.    

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs

Natalie, I am very sorry to read the news on your signature. Best wishes and luck to you when you start again.
Belbs xxx


----------



## whisks

hi belbs

welcome to the 2ww, i am on my second week now and its my first attempt, egg sharing/ivf. i like you had my et the day efter ec as only 2 eggs fertlised. good luck sending you lots of   hope you get bfp this time round xx

whisks xx


----------



## katena

Good luck on the 2ww belbs - its soooo hard to wait and very frustrating.

Were on our 3rd IUI - still having blood tests and hoping to have insemination this week!!

k


----------



## Belbs

Hi Whisks,

Not long until you have your test. Lots of   and   for you too.
I have been really worried because of the transfer being on day one but have been reading a story 
on another forum about someone who is pregnant after a d1 ET so there is hope.

Have you been talking to your 'bean'?? Have you carried on working?

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs

Hi Katena,

Wishing you luck for your IUI. I am not exactly sure of IUI but it looks like you can go from one treatment to the next which is good. If i am not pregnant after this treatment of IVF we are going to start using my eggs. Do you think IUI is a good option instead of ivf? 

Belbs xxx

ps. how do you add a photo if you don't have a pic on a website??


----------



## whisks

hi belbs

no not long now but still seems like ages away!! yeah i have ben a bit worried about having a 1 day transfer but they are in the best place and the only difference really is that they could not be graded so for all i know i could have very good quality embies in there. we have both been talking to them (i think dp thinks i am a bit mad but goes along with it anyway   )

no not at work as been made redundent    oh well what cab you do?

take care 

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Hi Whisks,

I'm glad I'm not the only one talking to my tum! My DP is trying to go along with it too but is trying not to get her hopes up after her only having one egg from 30 follicles. I am trying to cheer her up and be very positive and coming on here is great. It is sad to hear everyone's stories but nice to see how everybody is strong and supportive.   

Sorry to hear about your redundancy.   It must be tough but at least you can rest up after the treatment and don't have to come up with excuses why your Drs appointment took two hours!! I swear the nurses and Drs at my clinic think we have all the time in the world to sit and wait for appointments!! I got cross last Saturday when we had to wait an hour for app. The nurse was a bit shocked by my behaviour ut even though it was a Saturday I had things to do!!

I've been on the internet since 7am!! Been reading all sorts of things about food and supplements etc; that I didn't know about. Was so naive for the first two cycles and just went with the flow. Bu thinking about eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice now!!!

Belbs xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Just a quick message to let you know it's another BFN for us  

We are both gutted and have had a really tough couple of days.

Will post more later

S x


----------



## whisks

Hi S 
im really sorry about you bfn   look after each other xx

whisks xx


----------



## blueshoes

Sorry to hear your news, S

Hope you feel better soon
x


----------



## whisks

belbs - yeah it does make it easier not having to make things up with an employer but gonna be stressful when i start going for interviews (if i even get that far with the way things are at the moment) oh well we will be ok for at least another 4 months as long as we are careful!

not tried the pineapple juice and brazil nuts, are they really meant to work? i think i will give the pineapple juice a go but dont really like brazil nuts  

which clinic are you at?

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Hello S,

I am really sorry to hear about your BFN. I know it is really hard to deal with but lots of   to you and your DP. Just be there for each other.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs

Hi Whisks,

I'll be looking for a job soon too. I was a teacher and (because I'm not a very strong person) left at the end of the term. I found it very hard last year as 5 babies were born from parents of ch/n and staff! I am going to try and get into the wine trade!! Great choice of career given what we are doing at the moment... I have started doing some courses so that might help me get a job.

Apparently pineapple juice (not the fresh fruit) and brazil nuts are high in something(?) that helps implantation. Just read it today and that is how I found this site. Am going to ask DP to bring both home tonight! lol

I'll try and find the link.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs

Info about pineapples!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125053.0


----------



## whisks

belbs - dp is getting me some pineapple juice as we speak.  
wow thats a big career leap going from teacher to being in the wine trade! good luck. 
teaching is a hard job i dont think many people appreciate, my dp used to teach and found it very stressful

whisks x


----------



## BaT

Hi S

Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Sending you both big   and  .

I have had a really tough couple of days and was in   last night.  I am pretty sure that its also a BFN here but won't know for sure until I test on Wed.  

Sending   to all those on the 2WW.

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

S so sorry to hear about your BFN hun    

Belbs i did the pineapple and brazil nuts thing.. they contain selenium which is good for implantation.. it didnt work for me but its worth a shot i say... BTW the pineapple juice is the pure stuff usually found in the chiller section of the supermarket and is not from concentrate..


----------



## lmb15

S - really sorry to hear about your BFN.    Hope the review goes well and you get some answers. Best of luck if/when you decide to try again.

Lisa x


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - don't worry about the fact it was a day 1 transfer, the best place for an emby is in you and not in an incubator. Not long to go till otd. I know it's hard to think positive, but try your best.    Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Lisa x


----------



## MandMtb

*Lisa*, *Em*, *Whisks*, *BaT*, *Belbs* and *Blueshoes*, thanks for your kind messages. I thought the 2nd 2ww would be much easier, but the 2nd week especially was SO much harder. This BFN has also hit DW and me really hard. We are going to go straight into a 3rd natural DIUI cycle when AF arrives and if that is unsuccesful have a review consultation to review our options.

*Whisks* and *BaT*, lots and lots of   for you both. I really hope you get BFP's.

Belbs, welcome to FF and  to you.

S x


----------



## jo36

S - So very sorry to hear your sad news.     for you both. Its such a trying time and I take my hat off to you for jumping straight back into the next round of treatment. Keep strong... 

BaT - loads of good luck for Wednesdays testing.    that its your lucky day.

Lisa - any early symptoms yet?? The sickness is not fun, I've got it worse this time. No complaints though!

Belbs - welcome to FF and good luck for OTD. I did the pineapple juice and brazil nuts, worked for me (or did it - who knows!!) Always worth the try me thinks.

Whisks -   you get your BFP - sorry to hear about the redundancy, not good.

Blueshoes, welshginge and Katena - good luck to you all, hope you're surviving the dreaded 2ww.

Jo x


----------



## Guest

S - so sorry about your BFN


----------



## lmb15

Jo - i spent the whole of today feeling extremely nauseous, had to go and buy some ginger ale and ginger biscuits!! Not sure if it's just a bug or morning sickness starting. I'm hoping the former, as i'm not even 5 weeks yet!!! Will see how i go tomorrow. Congrats on your scan. Bet it was such a relief to see the heartbeat. Hope you feel better really soon. 
Lisa x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

Sorry i haven't posted for a few days - seems to be the start of my last few posts!  

MandMtb - sorry about your BFN; sending you lots of  . 

Belbs - welcome; the 2 ww is hard indeed. horrible and stressful bit hopefully you will get a BFP at the end of it  . 

katena - good to hear you might be going ahead with insem this week. i might as well so we might be on the 2 ww at the same time! 

BaT - hang in there; only a couple of days to go.         

Jo - was it today that you had your scan? how did it go? 

Em - thanks for the advice re the pineapple juice

whisks - good luck for the rest pf your 2 ww  . will give pineapple juice and brazil nuts a go if insem goes ahead this week

everybody else i haven't mentioned -   and   

about me - i have finally updated my diary; was a few days since the last update. things seem to be changing a bit with me and i might be having insem this week after all. 

Gini x


----------



## welshginge

Sorry to hear about the BFN S.


----------



## Belbs

Morning All,

S - I hope you and your DW are ok today. Thinking of you at this hard time and wishing you lots of luck for your next treatment.   

One more sleep down for us all waiting for OTD! I slept a bit better last night. This 2ww I have been restless during the night. 

Whisks - my DP bought me some pineapple juice and brazil nuts last night. I'm not keen on either - especially the nuts! Worth a try though.

I am going to go out today. It will be the first time I'll have been out since my ET last Thursday!! Just need to buy and post a b'day card but might pop to Starbucks for a treat!!

Hope you are all well. Lots of     and     for you all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## whisks

hello all

i have had a lovely couple of days, my good friend came up to visit and we went out for a meal and did loads of catching up, it really helped to take my mind off things even though we did talk quite alot about the ivf and am i preg or not, etc. we are going to his civil partnership in two weeks anyone got any ideas what to get them

well dp couldnt get any pineapple juice last night so is getting some on her way back from walking the dogs, prob too late now mind as i reckon they would have implanted by now but might as well try!!

only got 4 days now til test day, im feeling positive today but that can and will change!! have to admit i am on constant knicker watch though not really had any signs of af recently, dont know if that means anything as progesterone delays period anyway?

jo - how did your scan go?

to everyone on 2ww sending you lots of   you all get bfp's    and hope you are not going too mad!!
i will try and do an update on the list as im really lost now

love whisks xx


----------



## whisks

ok here is the new list

whisks - 8/8
BaT - 9/8
welshginge - 10/8
blueshoes - 13/8
belbs - 15/8
katena - ?
frenchy - ?

just need updates from katena and frenchy, let me know if i've missed anyone.  good luck to everyone   

whisks xx


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - got a suggestion for the wedding present:
get a really nice photo of them. Put a plain white card border around it, then at the wedding get guests to sign the border with messages. When done, get it framed. You can get the whole lot ie border/framing etc done at a picture framing place. One of our friends did it for our wedding and it was lovely (and lucky as we forgot to take our guest book!!). Picture is hanging on our wall in the hall way. If we just had a guest book signed it'd probably be in a cupboard. You could always just take the border in for signing, and then put a wedding photo in it for them. Just an idea.
Good luck for test day.
Lisa x


----------



## Belbs

Whisks - I usually give vouchers. But I think Lisa's suggestion is great - my guest book is in a box in a cupboard!! One of my fave wedding pressies was a decanter.

Thx for doing the timeline.  

I have been feeling very positive today. Lots of    and    to you all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## katena

Thanks for adding us to the list whisk - were on day 17 and STILL no surge!!!!  

Its getting quite frustrating now!!

good luck to everyone else - praying for bfps!!!  

karen


----------



## BaT

I am 99.9% sure that its a BFN here   .  AF is on its way!!!

MandMtb- reading your last post is exactly how we are feeling.  The last few days have been really hard.  I always thought that the second 2WW would be easier than the first but instead it has been loads harder.  The whole thing hit both DW and I badly last night and we both had a good cry and talk about things.  

I would dearly love to go straight into another cycle but unfortantly we can't afford it.  We also want to change clinics as we have not been impressed with LWC on the 2 cycles and feel they are now very over priced.  We are currently awaiting NHS funded IUI and are also looking into other options.

We are going camping at the end of August in Wales so have that to look forward to.  I also now have 6 weeks to get fit for the hockey season- it is amazing how quickly you lose fitness when your not allowed to exercise!!!

Good luck to those on their 2WW, I hope you all get BFP!!

B x


----------



## MandMtb

Thank you everyone for all your kind words and support. My AF arrived this morning (bang on day 14 of the 2ww like last time), so booked in next treatment natural DIUI cycle and requested a scan this time to, which the clinic reluctantly agreed too (even though we are paying additionally for it). We are also thinking of changing donor, any views on this appreciated? So hopefully it wont be too long before we are back on the 2ww (not sure if that is good or bad LOL).

*BaT*, I really hope your wrong hun and it's a BFP for you , sending lots of  your way hun. Feel free to PM me if you want to talk some more, as seems we are at similar places.

*Karen*, as hard as it is try to relax and not stress to much about your LH surge, it WILL arrive. On my first tx it came on day 20 and and my last one day 19. I hope it arrives soon for you though.

Lots of  for all you on 2ww. I'm glad your feeling positive *whisks* and thanks for updating the list, it's helpful to see who is testing when.

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

BaT i really hope you get your BFP hun 

Whisks we had a signing board a bit like lisa suggested... it was part of our photo package and everyone commented on it.. i think i have a pic on ** hang on

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1032048&op=7&o=global&view=global&subj=539880713&id=509309844

Its hung in our lounge and i love it!! I think it would make a fab pressie..

EM x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Belbs

Mornin All,

*S *- We have used a different donor for all 3 of our ivf cycles. We didn't reserve any sperm and just chose the most suitable donor each time.

*BaT *- It is interesting that you are thinking of leaving LWC. We feel very let down after our last cycle. We think they messed up my DP's gonal F, which led to just 1 egg from 30 follicles. When they did the ET they told me they should have abandoned the cycle! Great to tell me that just as I am about to through the 2ww! i am just having  thoughts and hoping the one embryo is a little fighter. Their new prices for icsi are terrible. It went from £500 to £995 over night!! Our first two cycles there were very good experiences. I was going to say pleasant but not really sure you describe poking and prodding as pleasant!!  
I really hope you are wrong about a/f.  I know we all analyse everything and wonder about symptoms but cramps can be a good sign. Have alook at this linkand try and have pma.   
http://babymed.com/faq/Content.aspx?14727

Wishing you all pma and  

Have a good day, Belbs xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## whisks

hello all

thanks for the pressie ideas guys, i think i will def do the photo and signing, i have loads of pics of them but might use a pic from their wedding day so they will have to wait a little for the pressie. they wont mind.

BaT dont give up hope yet, i had af pains on and off all through the first week. try to be posiitive  

karen i hope you get your surge soon

love whisks xx


----------



## MandMtb

*Belbs* thanks for the advice on donor - have have decided to use a different one this cycle. I think psychologically it just makes us feel better, as it is one of the only factors we have control of. It may not make a difference but it's worth a shot! S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry about ur BFN MandMtb. We also changed donor on each of our IUI's, I think its quite common so give it a go if it will give u peace of mind that uv done all u can.

Any news on u Belbs? Got my fingers crossed for ya! We've also been disappointed with some aspects of LWC. Initially we really liked them as they were so friendly, but then it began to border on unprofessionalism and sloppiness. I know that some folks have been pleased with them but it's also concerning to see how many people have had negative things to say about them recently. Hopefully u won't have a need to change to another clinic...!  

Well, news on us is that we are both currently laid on our bed post insemination! DW got her surge yesterday, mine was 2day. We've had to share our KD's sample as he was away yesterday. We're going to inseminate again 2mrw. Please cud we be added to the 2ww list (Maz's OTD for 18th Aug & me for 19th)
We have our next hospital appointment 2mrw too, when we'll get the final answer re my potential PCOS. My blood tests came back ok (FSH is 5.8, which I'm thrilled with for a 36yr old!) but my "sex hormone binding globulin" is significantly lowered, which is apparently a marker for PCOS. So it's looking that way, but we'll find out for def 2mrw. I'll let you know the answer!

Good luck to everyone else, and FABULOUS news from ur scan Jo! I'm soooo thrilled for you! Has the news sunk in for Millie yet? Bless her!

Lottie xx


----------



## Belbs

Morning All!  

*Lottie* - I am   that we don't have to change clinics too. But whether we get a bfp or not I'll be complaining!! The only positive on this last treatment was the lady who does the scans is adorable and we got her everytime. Anyway, I am trying to be very positive so mostly good with me. However, getting quite desperate to know... been thinking about testing but know that would be stupid.    are sorting me out. 
I had rather strange and vivid dreams last night and could not sleep past 6! I think all the hormones are sending me  .

*S* - I know what you mean - it is the only thing we can control to a certain degree. I hope it makes a difference to your next treatment. Wishing you lots of luck and hope you & your DW are doing ok.

Belbs xxx


----------



## whisks

morning girls

updated list for you all xx

whisks - 8/8
BaT - 9/8
welshginge - 10/8
blueshoes - 13/8
belbs - 15/8
maz - 18/8
lotie - 19/8
katena - ?
frenchy - ?

sending   to you all for bfp's

whisks xx


----------



## Frenchy74

hello there

a quick one because i am at work but just to confirm that i have had insem yesterday although i am going back tomorrow for another one and depending on things maybe monday as well!!!  

I honestly don;t know when my official test date will be - somewhere between 19/08 if counting 14 days from yesterday to 24/08 if counting 14 days from monday. 

Will catch up later with a longer post

Have a good day all

Gini x


----------



## MandMtb

*Frenchy,*, *Lottie * and *Maz * glad you had your insems - you are officially on the 2ww again. We are here to try and keep you sane (if thats possible on a 2ww) Lots of  to you all.

Thanks for updating the list *Whisks* hopefully I should be back on it soon.

*Belbs and Lottie*, thanks for your kind words and support. *Lottie and Maz*, good luck at your appointment tomorrow. I am just about to call our PCT to discuss our individual case and whether we could be entitled to NHS funding - wish me luck! (i'm not really optimistic though).

S x


----------



## Belbs

Good luck S. I have just sent you lots of bubbles to help with your NHS funding. Made it up to 58. The total of yours and your DP's ages. Hope it's a good number!  

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

Hi all, as of this morning I am convinced a/f is coming. I'm having all the usual signs  . I'll let you all know for definate though. Good luck to everyone else!! x


----------



## whisks

Hello 
just a quick list update

whisks - 8/8
BaT - 9/8
welshginge - 10/8
blueshoes - 13/8
belbs - 15/8
maz - 18/8
lottie - 19/8 
frenchy - 19/8-24/8
katena - ?

well i am having a bit of a down day today, keep thinking  is going arrive and am tempted to do a test, somebody stop me

i hope everyone else is ok 

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

*welshginge* -      I hope you are not getting AF.

*whisks* -    Not long to go now. You've gone throught the hardest part.    I hope you feel more  as the day goes on.

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Belbs. I'm having my worst day of 2WW, thought I was doing pretty good but not today, really negative & tearful. It doesn't help that I've had a rough week in work too. 

Listen to me feeling all sorry for myself!!!!! 

Hey Whisks - step away from the test, you'll only waste it and their not cheap!!!!


----------



## jo36

Good luck to you all testing over the next few days   . Hope you get your good news you're waiting for.


----------



## katena

I am officially going out of my mind!! STILL not had my surge    im on day 18 now and it feels like its been forever!!!

Good luck frenchy on the 2ww

Whisks - step away from the pee sticks!!!  

Welsh - sending you lots of   and  

MandM - good luck in trying to get NHS funding - its is possible in some circumstances - just maybe a fight away! Like ive said in other posts - if you feel you do meet your PCT's criterea then request treatment. If you get a 'no' then fight it. And get help to fight it too. The Commission for Equality and Human Rights have case workers that can give advise for free and maybe even take your case on so you'l get free legal/solicitors etc etc (this area is one they are focussing on) and i KNOW for sure they have great staff who will work their hardest for you (my Mum is a case worker!!   shhhhhhhhh )

karen


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello again everybody

i was in the middle of a post and had done a few personals and then my computer went funny again!!!! i lost everything    so here i go again!

Katena - are your cycles generally long? mine vary but this current cycle is quite long. yesterday (day 22) i had not ovulated yet. we'll see tomorrow (day 24) what is happening. I know it's annoying and stressful to wait though, the more you wait and the more you stress about it! i hope it happens soon   

whisks - well done for not testing until now; hope you get yur BFP. not long to go now!  

BaT, welshginge - hope you are hanging in there and af doesn't show up      hope you two get a bfp! 

S - how did your call to the PCT go? i hope you got some good news or at least an indication it may be!!! Good advice from Katena! You should have a look into that.  How's your day been?

Blueshoes, Belbs, Maz, Lottie - best of luck for your 2 ww; let's how we all get a BFP!!    

Everybody else - big [fly]_*Hello*_[/fly]. Hope you're all doing well. Sending lots of  and  to those who need them.

I have had dreadful pains in my left side, next to ovary. I don;t know if it's because i am ovulating or if it is because of painful insem yesterday but gosh, i really hope it stops tomorrow!

Gini x


----------



## welshginge

Well I had a total meltdown yesterday afternoon, I shut my office door and had a good cry. DW was great when we got home but I was fine by then. I'm suprised I didn't have one sooner to be honest. 

We have decided that we will try IUI 3 times but if no joy then IVF. It feels good to have a plan. DW has an action packed weekend planned so I have no time to freak out about the test on Sunday (she will rush me through the kids section in Ikea if it's a BFN). 

Hope everyone else is ok & meltdown's are kept to a minimum!

Quick question - I gave up caffiene a few months back but had a normal cup yesterday & just now. Will that affect my fertility? (I think not just need reassurance)


----------



## Belbs

Morning All! 

*welshginge* - I am sorry you are having a bad time. It is so awful, but not long to go. And great that your DW has a busy w/end planned. A good idea - esp as OTD is Sunday.   for a good result. I have been drinking one 'real' coffee a day now for the last year or so. I used to drink at least 5 a day!! It says in some books not to exceed 4 cups of coffee a day during pregnancy so I think one day is fine. I hope you have a better day today.   

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Belbs! It's only my first 2WW so everything is new to me. I've been writing down all my (probably imagined) symptoms and feelings so next time I can hopefully feel more prepared. I hate not knowing what to expect. It's so nice to know I'm not alone though!!

I forgot to put that I drink tea, so I feel better about my slip up. Tesco do a really good decaf earl grey so I can drink my usual 4 cups a day. Hope your doing ok!


----------



## Belbs

I have started imagining symptoms too! Today my mouth is very 'watery' so I'm hoping that can be classed as nauseous and hcg effect!!   Still finding the 2ww hard but FF is keeping me busy! 

I have been drinking decaf Earl Grey too! Tastes exactly the same which is good - I can't tell the difference. Same with the Percol decaf coffee too.

*Gini* - I hope are feeling better today.


----------



## welshginge

Belbs, I hope your symptoms are a good sign!!! I'm just trying to decide whether to tell my colleague or not. Just so when I disappear for 2 hour lunches (on insem days) I dont get into trouble! It's such a hard decision!! Any tips??


----------



## Belbs

I told a few of my colleagues so that when I had scans etc; they could cover lessons for me. I then told the head teacher I had a hospital appointment or Drs appointment. I found it very helpful but then it when the tx doesn't work it is a few more people to tell. Hopefully, you won't need to go for any insem days for a long while yet.


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Belbs. I think I will have a chat with her.


----------



## MandMtb

*Belb's * thanks for the bubbles hun. After plucking up the courage, when I rang up the person I had been adviced to call re: NHS funding he wasnt available yesterday arghh. I may try again in a bit! Thanks for the info *Katena* but to be honest I dont think I will meet the critera as at present I dont have a known fertility problem (apart from lack of sperm LOL).

Sorry for all you ladies who are at the end of your 2ww and having a bit of a meltdown. Sending you all lots of  and  that it's BFP's all around!

I've got reflexology this evening, which I'm looking forwards too. Hopefully this will get me in the 'positive zone' for our next cycle as I must admit I have been wondering whether to cancel it. But decided to push on. At least the clinic have agreed to scan me on this IUI. I think we may seriously consider moving to IVF if this one fails... but will have to save the pennies first!

S x


----------



## whisks

hello everyone

only one more sleep to go, and i haven't tested yet, gonna wait now til tomorrow even though dp keeps begging me to do a test!!

to all on 2ww i hope you are keeping sane sending you lots of     and got everything crossed for you 

whisks xx


----------



## welshginge

Good luck Whisks!!


----------



## katena

Wow - good luck whisks!!!   

Still no surge of LH from me - im on day 20 which is my longest cycle since we started. My first was day 15 then 18. Just worried that if a surge tomorrow they wont insem til Monday and i think thats too long of a wait.

What do you all think?

karen


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Whisks 
L x


----------



## jemima_mum

Hey ladies

Sending you lots and tonnes of   for your testing dates - I am so impressed with how well you are all doing on your 2WW...I would be a wreck! Got all this to look forward to, joy!

Looking forward to hearing your BFP's and keeping all digits crossed for you!

Mima xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck Whisks


----------



## lmb15

Whisks - good luck for tomorrow!! I'm working this weekend but will try and log on at work to see how it went.
      

Lisa x


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck for tomorrow whisks  

May I join you all on the 2ww? Our OTD is 21st August but I never last that long!!! To all who don't know me  I am Rach (of Rachjulie) and this is our 2nd attempt at ttc baby number two with known donor sperm. We had insems yest and this morning and seemed to get the timing right.... so here's hoping!!!

Good luck to all x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Whisks how did it go?

Rachjulie good luck for this 2ww?

Hows the rest of you doing?


----------



## whisks

hello

just a quick post

did test early this morning and it was a bfn,    been crying lots. 

will phone clinic on monday to make appointment for a review consultation. i just hope i can start next treatment soon.

will update 2ww list later

good luck to everyone else on 2ww

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Aww, Whisks, I am really sorry to hear your news.    It is such a hard thing to deal with so cry as much as you need to. I'm sure you will be able to start again very soon and I wish you lots of luck with your next tx. 
Remember we are all here to help each other so let us know if we can help you in anyway.
Belbs xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh Whisks hunny so sorry its a BFN for you... i really hope you can start again soon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Whisks I am so sorry to hear your sad news  take care and be kind to yourself
L x


----------



## Guest

Whisks - so sorry about BFN  
No offence to those having going through IUI, but i think, experiencing both, the IVF BFN's are so much harder because the journey has been sooooooo long and with so much more involved. 
The clinic told us we had to wait 3 bleeds to try again but they also said there is no evidence behind this, it is more to let you recover emotionally. At first we were just like you and wanted to get going again but now I am so glad we had that break as we both feel stronger again to start again. Take care xx


----------



## welshginge

Sorry Whisks. Hope you can get going soon!


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody


Whisks - i am so sorry    hope you are feeling a bit better this evening and hope you can start tx again very soon  

BaT/welshginge - not long to go now. hope you're hnaging in there. fingers crossed for you and really hope you get a BFP     

Blueshoes, Belbs, Lottie, Maz - hope you're not going too mad. Sending you lot's of  

i went back to the hospital yesterday (Friday) and i had ovulated so the nurse didn't think a second insem was necessary. she said something about sperm living fro 3 to 5 days. i didn;t think it was as long as that. do you know how long? 

won;t test until 19/08 if af hasn't turned up before. i have updated my diary in case some of you want more detail

 and   to those who need them

Gini x


----------



## lucky2010

so sorry whisks, big hug x x x


----------



## TwoBumps

So sorry Whisks, I really had my fingers crossed for you. A BFN is always painful, but try to take comfort in what we were told by our clinic...that it takes (on average) 3 IVF cycles for a woman to have a successful cycle. Obviously for some women it's more, but for the lucky ones it's less. I hope it's your turn next time hun xx


----------



## welshginge

It's bfn from me too. Feel ok, I knew it hadn't worked so relieved actually that I know (it was sending me  ) so I can concentrate on the next cycle now. Thanks for all the support though - it's helped a lot! Good luck to everyone who is testing soon! xx


----------



## Belbs

I am sorry to hear your news welshginge  . I wish you all the luck for your next tx. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh welshginge sorry for your BFN hun... goodluck for your next cycle!


----------



## MandMtb

Whisks and welshginger,   I'm so sorry about your BFN's. Take the time you need to deal with this sad news and hopefully you will both be able to try again soon. 

BaT, how things going with you hun? 

RachJulie, welcome to the board   and   for you, and to everyone else still on 2ww. 

S x


----------



## BaT

Hi All,

Another BFN here  .  Due to having had AF pains all week and a neg test on Tuesday (day 11), I knew it was a BFN but was waiting for OTD/ AF to come to 'offically' say it was a BFN.  Today is OTD and I woke at 6am to find AF had arrived!!!!  It has been a very hard week emotionally- there has been lots of tears, and lots of talking.  We can't afford to go into a new cycle straight away so are now on an enforced break  .  We are on the waiting list for NHS funded IUI cycles, so are hoping these come up sooner rather than later.  I am going to ring Kings on Monday and see where we are on the waiting list (for donor sperm).  I am also going to talk to them and see if they could help us to import sperm, we would pay for the sperm but we would at least have enough for a few cycles (and hopefully sibling sperm!!!).

Sorry to all that have had BFN recently.  They are hard to deal with and unfortantly I don't think get any easier to deal with.  Look after yourselves.

Good luck to all those that are currently on there 2WW.

B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh BaT sorry for you BFN...  

The luck must be due a change on here soon!!


----------



## whisks

welshginge and BaT im so sorry for your bfn's   

Em i agree the luck has got to change on here soon i am really   for all on 2ww

dp is going to phone clinic tomorrow as i know i will just burst into tears if i ring them, im hoping she can get a consultation appointment so at least even if we cant start next treatment soon i will feel like im doing something if that makes sense. i need to just look ahead now.

i hope everyone is ok and not going too mad on the 2ww

also forgot to say thankyou everyone for your kind words, you really all are great support xx

love whisks xx


----------



## katena

My clinic is closed to today so i had to do a home ovulation test - and would you beleive it - it detected a spike!! I had to recheck it a few times and even get DP to check it too - i may even do another test later to make sure!!!

Anyways - it means that i will be going in tomorrow for insemination No 3!!

This board has had a terrible run of BFN's at the moment - wishing all the best of luck to all those currently on 2ww - and hoping to join you all tomorrow!!!

BaT - Im really sorry to hear your news. Hope you get that appointment soon!

karen


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello there

*Whisks* - I hope you're doing a bit better today 

*BaT* - I am so sorry for you and i really feel for you  maybe taking a bit of a break (even though not by choice) will give you time to relax and get ready positively for your next cycle which hopefully    will give you a BFP  . I hope that you are at the top or very near to the top of the nhs list.  

*Welshginge* - i can relate to feeling better you know it hasn't worked so you can move on. Although i felt very devastated when i got bfn, a couple of days later, i actually felt good as there was no stress anymore of wondering if i was or not. Hope you are doing ok today and that you get positively onto your next cycle soon. 

*Katena* - YEAH about your surge!!!!!  REally pleased for you. Good luck for insem number 3 tomorrow. Hope it brings you a bfp!!  

i am feeling good today - very uneventful day; no symptom or anything. I actually forget at times that i am on 2 ww. have updated my diary if you want a read.

Big Hello to everybody i haven't mentioned. Sending  and  to those who need them

Gini x


----------



## Belbs

Morning All!

*whisks, BaT and welshginge* -   I hope you are all doing ok. Wishing you all good luck for your future tx's.

Katena - Good luck for your insemination today.

I thought I would update the OTD list:

blueshoes - 13/8
belbs - 15/8
maz - 18/8
lottie - 19/8
frenchy - 19/8
katena - 24/8 ?

I have had a lovely weekend and decided I'd had enough of no exercise so have been cycling. I am sure that is an ok way to keep my muscles moving without being harmful. It certainly made me feel a little better.

However, the 2ww is staring to driving me insane. I'm desperate to know one way or the other.   I feel as if I am making myself have symptoms!!!   I have had a 'watery' feeling in my mouth and have convinced myself it is nauseousness... and I have a slight headache at the front of my head. Again I have convinced myself this is a symptom but it is probably due the heat! Arghhh ...

I hope everyone else is doing better than me.

Belbs xxx

I think we all need some of this:


----------



## whisks

Morning ladies

Belbs - thanks for updating the list x      stay away from those pee sticks   you dont have long  to wait now.

katena - i hope your insem went ok

BaT and welshginge - i hope you are both ok   

i am feeling a lot better today, still feel a little weepy but to be expected. we booked an appointment with my consultatant today for a week on friday. the consultant also phoned and said that my cycle had gone really well and that i had good quality embryos and that it was a case of bad luck, from what he said it looks like i will be able to egg share again so i feel really positive now  

i hope everyone is ok

to all you 2ww'ers          

love whisks xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Whisks - glad you are feeling a bit better today  
We were told the same - just down right bad luck  . Does make you feel a bit more positive that next time you might get a bit of good luck


----------



## Belbs

Hi whisks, It is good to hear you are feeling a little better and that you will be able to egg share again. Make sure you keep positive for your next tx. Good luck.
Belbs


----------



## katena

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

I can officially jin the 2ww club - though my clinic advising testing after 19 days!!   Which for me is August 27th.

Im resting up now - having a cilled afternoon and hopinh the swimmers do their job!!

Wishing everyone lots of    

karen


----------



## lucky2010

Can I be added too please? OTD 21st aug x


----------



## Belbs

Evening All  

Updated OTD list

blueshoes - 13/8
belbs - 15/8
maz - 18/8
lottie - 19/8
frenchy - 19/8
rachjulie - 21/8
katena - 27/8 

   for some BFP's this week!


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey everybody

Belbs - thanks for updating the list. Not too long to go now for you but i understand how it feels like; wanting to know!! fingers crossed the waiting goes fast and the outcome of the waiting is a bfp!!   

rachejulie and katena - yeah; welcome to the 2 ww!  

whisks - brilliant news about the egg share. it's good to know as well that your cycle had gone very well and you had good quality embryos. fingers crossed for next time; it is going to happen. keep      

blueshoes - hope you're ok. nearly there!!  

hi to everybody;   and   to those who need them

nothing new re me; a few pains on my left side but apart from that; nothing really. have updated diary but quite boring today really as nothing much to report! 

Gini x


----------



## welshginge

I'd like to read your diary Frenchy. How do I find it?


----------



## whisks

morning all

well i feel even more positive for next time now, i have been talking to a woman on the egg share boards who is at the same clinic as me, in fact we had our egg collection on the same day so would have probably seen each other (small world). anyway she has just got a bfp and its her second go at egg share. so there really is hope for me too.

good luck to you all on 2ww


----------



## Belbs

That is fantastic news, *whisks*! 

I hope everybody else is well and coping with the 2ww.      

I have been quite positive for the last few days. Have still been  and obsessing but generally ok. Today, however, I have lost my pma and am now worrying that it hasn't worked. We will be devastated and although the chances are very small after a bad cycle and just one little embie, I have been really hopeful. Now though, I'm thinking the chances are too small. 
If it doesn't work we will have to use my eggs and we really wanted to have our baby (DP eggs but me carrying). That means we won't both have the same connection we were hoping for. We really thought this cycle was going to be excellent. My DP has lost 2 stone since January and we really thought it would make the difference. It is all so confusing. I hope my   are answered and we have a miracle.

Sorry for such a 'me' post but had to get that off my chest!

I hope you are all well.                      

Belbs xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh Belbs hun i really hope it works for you....     

Whisks glad you have your PMA back hun... hope its 2nd time lucky for you.

Em x


----------



## whisks

Belbs - im     lots and lots for you  

whisks xx


----------



## Misspie

BAT, Welsh & Whisks - Sorry to hear about the BFNs. Stay positive, and keep your chin up. before you know it everything will be working it's magic and fairy dust for you too!    

How are the rest of you going on your 2ww?? The list is certainly getting longer by the week! Hopefully we will have some BFP's soon!    

Blueshoes your next to test - are you nervous?  

Lorna
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey ladies

Do you think your ready for a new thread?? I can start one if you want.  

Love and   to all

Natalie xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

hey everyone

short one for now before i update my diary.

*welshginge * - you can access my diary by going to the main area, then scroll down to Member's treatment diaries and then under that you can see IUI diaries. Click on there and then you'll see the one saying Frenchy74 1st IUI .... Hope you find it interesting and helpful athough i think it is a bit boring at the moment as nothing much to report!

Hope all of you are doing well. Sending lots of  and  to those who need them; especially those of you on the 2 ww!!!    

By the way, quick question; how do i update the title of my diary. I have tried just typing in the subject field when writing and update but when i send it, the title goes back to what it was initially. any help welcome. Thanks

Gini x


----------



## Skybreeze

Gini... You have to go back to your first post to change the title. That should work... Let me know if you need anymore help as I look after the IUI diarys!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Thanks Natalie - will give that a try tonight and see if it works. If not, will let you know. Thanks!
Gini x


----------



## blueshoes

Hi Lorna and Gini,

Thanks for your messages...... 

Unfortunately, its a BFN for us this time. Mrs B's AF has paid a visit. I was really good and didn't pester her to test early and I'm glad I didn't. This 2ww hasn't been too stressful overall, but I still thought that we would get our BFP this time. Sadly it wasn't to be  

We made our donor do a fertility test this month and it came back very positive! Mrs b's tests are all good too, so we're just waiting for good luck, I guess....................

Good luck to all the August testers - I hope we get more BFPs from you all this month!


----------



## Skybreeze

Blueshot.. I am so sorry for your BFN, never get easier does it      

Natalie xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh blueshoes.. big   to you and Mrs Blueshoes


----------



## whisks

blueshoes im so sorry    take care of each other 

whisks xx


----------



## Frenchy74

So sorry for you and DW Blueshoes. Look after each other and best of luck for next cycle. It has to happen and it will. Keep positive!

Gini x


----------



## Guest

Hi Blueshoes - so sorry for your BFN. Where will you go from here?

I'm feeling really disappointed as DP announced this evening that she wants to do a natural FET cycle and wants to put it on hold for a couple of months and do some 'practice runs' with ovulation kits to see how regular her ovulation is at the mo as we would get cancelled if she had her surge on a friday or saturday. I totally support her in her not wanting to take anymore drugs but I was so excited that her period came today on day 32 as expected and she was going to start down regging on day 21. I feel really out of control and sometimes I get so frustrated that I want to just go ahead and make us another baby (although I know I can't assume that I could get pregnant again so easily). I told DP that I was dissapointed and she was too but she has got her rational head on at the moment and just wants to take time to do what feels right.


----------



## Belbs

Morning All.

*blueshoes* - I am am really sorry to hear about your bfp.  

*moo* - I understand the feeling of being out of control but hopefully you DW will get a bfp if she is feeling happier about the tx. I wish you lots of luck and hope it works for you both soon.

*lesbo_mum and whisks* - thanx for the support yesterday.  I did lots of ironing, went shopping and baked a blackcurrant pie to keep me busy and distracted. I also went for a long bike ride with my DW in the evening which cleared my head. I have more pma today and am  for a bfp.

I hope everyone else on the 2ww is coping with the ups and downs.        

Belbs xxx


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Belbs - Glad to hear that your coping as well as you can on the 2WW. You seemt o be trying to keep yourself busy as possible. DW said to me last night when we were talking, she's going to try and make my life as busy as possible when we come round to it, so it makes me forget!!!! LOL She's knows that won't happen to either of us! lol  

So sorry Blueshoes for your negative cycle.   All the best to you and DW for your next cycle. I'm sure it will definatly happen, it's just waiting for the little beanie to stick. 

I was told on average it takes a woman 3 IVF's cycles to fall pregnant, so I'm already trying to gear myself up mentally that the first one and possibly 2nd one won't work! 

Moo - that must be very frustrating for you, but your DP sounds as if she want's to get her head back in the right place emotionally, before you both have to go on the 2ww and praying for the positive.!   

Lorna
xxx


----------



## welshginge

Morning. Hope everyone is well today. 

Belbs - not long to go now. Stay  .

Blueshoes - Sorry to hear about the BFN  .

Misspie - your'e on your way - how exciting!

I'm on day 2 of clomid and had a horrendous headache last night & was very flushy, I stripped off to bra & knickers to watch TV! DW says I look like a woman on the edge.

Frenchy - I will have a read later with a cup of decaf earl grey.


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry about your bfn blueshoes. Big hug x x

I'm going a bit mad already on this 2 ww. I'm having stomach cramps like af pains and lots of pregnancy dreams. With all the house selling stress I'd be so suprised with a positive cycle but am hoping so much. Now we have alex to consider ttc isn't as easy as first time round as we have to even more intricately plan everything. Might test a week today which would be 2 days early. I am so impatient.

Hope everyone is holding out ok x x


----------



## pem

loads of luck you girls!!

Blueshoes - loads of  

Rach - we have just moved house and it is a right stress isn't it??


----------



## lucky2010

Totally pem, we sold ours after only three weeks and were expecting it to take much longer so then had to frantically find one to buy. Both houses have been surveyed so we're now just waiting for things to go through... should be end of Sept by the time we move... surprise, surprise... that's when we're due to meet with the donor again, so more stress all round!! Have you moved far? x x


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way ladies.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205119.new#new


----------

